# Trying for 2014 Rainbows List (All is Welcome)



## Hippielove

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k192/elliegators/Blinkies/Blinkies%20to%20request/Rainbow.gif Our 2014 Rainbows List https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k192/elliegators/Blinkies/Blinkies%20to%20request/Rainbow.gif

Waiting for AF
ladyluck84
AustinGigi
Exmxb
mdub19
Ladyslipper
A123429
Mrs A
hilslo


Waiting For Ovulation
Fairydust22
Smoore
ErinsHope
lune_miel
futrbabymaker
MrsAmk
SATH
laustiredttc
Pinkfrosting1
LilyBump
JMarie120
bumble b
Misscalais
LucyLake
solastyear
MrsbroodyPant
theclarks8687


Waiting to Test
Hippielove
Galvanbaby
bluestars
Hopethisyear
Dollface94
ebonymama
xxDreamxx
Livininhope
Neverending
christiek
LilyBump
Babydust28
robyn1990


Who got their BFP's
markswife10
Young414
AwesomeSauce
Cryssie
charmfun
twimmummy06
Tricia173
BlueMoonBubba
xxDreamxx
hope4rainbow
c.m.c
Mahoghani
gueyilla1985
IcePrincess
Stormcloud
Disneybaby26
schultzie18
Confuzion


Please do not forget to update me, so I can edit the list.

Here is the Pregnant after Loss Due Date threads:
2014 January Rainbows
2014 Februaury Rainbows
2014 March Rainbows
2014 April Rainbows
2014 May Rainbows
2014 June Rainbows
​


----------



## Cryssie

Me! I'm ovulating today it tomorrow. And we've been rabbits iykwim.


----------



## Hippielove

Cryssie said:


> Me! I'm ovulating today it tomorrow. And we've been rabbits iykwim.

Okay, when are you going to test?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I will be testing may 8th 

Good luck to all :)


----------



## Neverending

Ill join I'm in tww but went to doctor because I've been hurting they think its pid but never did testing I think its a pulled muscle and just a sore cervix lol but I'm on two really strong antibiotics so hopefully I'm not out but probally am. But next month if not this month is my month!!! Lol

:dust:


----------



## Nina83

:headspin::dance::happydance:

This thread is going to make me so happy!!!
Mucho love to everyone, and a large pinch of
:dust:


----------



## christiek

ill join im due to test on wed or thurs fx for everyone


----------



## Hippielove

All of you ladies are added :dust: to all.


----------



## christiek

just an update from me I tested today cos I couldn't resist and I got a vvvv faint line not going to retest now till Saturday with a digital got everything crossed this may be my month again....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi: hope you dont mind me joining in? 

i'm due to O sat 20th and will prob test 4th may. Mc in march and this is my first cycle so really really really really hoping this is our month fx. :dust: to all


----------



## Hippielove

christiek said:


> just an update from me I tested today cos I couldn't resist and I got a vvvv faint line not going to retest now till Saturday with a digital got everything crossed this may be my month again....

Got everything crossed for you can you post a pic if you can?


----------



## christiek

I will try and work out how to post a pic and upload 1 do u have any idea how I do it?


----------



## Hippielove

christiek said:


> I will try and work out how to post a pic and upload 1 do u have any idea how I do it?

I use photobucket dot com to share photos if you have one.


----------



## Cryssie

I'll probably test around the 27th.


----------



## Hippielove

I may test May 1st if I ovulate around cd15 or 16.


----------



## Cryssie

I should have anywhere from 28 days to 31 days in my cycle. I think I ovulated yesterday with a temp dip but tonight I'm having pain in my left side so I dunno. Today is cd 18 tho.


----------



## Hippielove

Cryssie said:


> I should have anywhere from 28 days to 31 days in my cycle. I think I ovulated yesterday with a temp dip but tonight I'm having pain in my left side so I dunno. Today is cd 18 tho.

FX for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

cd11, I'm starting to get stronger ovary pains.


----------



## ladyluck84

Please can I join I'm testing the 5th may after miscarrying at the end of January. Due to ovulate on the 19th...so very soon


----------



## Hippielove

ladyluck84 said:


> Please can I join I'm testing the 5th may after miscarrying at the end of January. Due to ovulate on the 19th...so very soon

Welcome and good luck, Fx for you.


----------



## christiek

i took a pic but its that faint u wouldnt be able to see it ill post a pic on saturday when i do a cb digital xx


----------



## Hippielove

christiek said:


> i took a pic but its that faint u wouldnt be able to see it ill post a pic on saturday when i do a cb digital xx

Fx, lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## Neverending

That's exciting I'm waiting until the 25th to test I've been having pains since ovulation the drs are treating me for pid because that's what my symptoms sound like all the antibiotics are class b I'm hoping I still get pregnant this month my cervical fluid has been so weird but I know antibiotics can do that too. Fx but doubtful if not this month next month is MY month.


----------



## Hippielove

Fx for you Neverending.


----------



## Neverending

I'm pretty sure I ovulated cd10 I think I had the pain. But I also had the ewcm last night but I would of been cd18. Would my first one be too early and would my last guess be too late?


----------



## Pinkfrosting1

Hi, can I join?
I'm waiting for ovulation.
Fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Neverending said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovulated cd10 I think I had the pain. But I also had the ewcm last night but I would of been cd18. Would my first one be too early and would my last guess be too late?

I'm not sure, are you charting if you are let me take a look at it.


----------



## Hippielove

Pinkfrosting1 said:


> Hi, can I join?
> I'm waiting for ovulation.
> Fingers crossed.
> xxx

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Neverending

I'm not I have fertility friend but on cd10 I had a temp spike and its remained elevated usually I am 96.9 to 97.2 but its been 97.6 to 98 I'm just a little concerned I either ovulated early or late. My period coming up would only be my second since the loss so I might still be messed up. I have been so sore down there still.


----------



## Hippielove

Neverending said:


> I'm not I have fertility friend but on cd10 I had a temp spike and its remained elevated usually I am 96.9 to 97.2 but its been 97.6 to 98 I'm just a little concerned I either ovulated early or late. My period coming up would only be my second since the loss so I might still be messed up. I have been so sore down there still.

Okay, has FF gave you Crosshairs yet? If so what cd did it give you?


----------



## Cryssie

I made my own thread but when does ff give you crosshairs? I'm going back up after my dip on Sunday


----------



## Hippielove

Cryssie said:


> I made my own thread but when does ff give you crosshairs? I'm going back up after my dip on Sunday

FF should give you your crosshairs after a 3 or 4 days of higher temps going up at 0.4 F or more a day, but every woman's temp go up differently though.


----------



## laustiredttc

i have been having O pain for pretty much the whole of this cycle even though i know i wont o for a couple more days? I guess after the mc it can affect things? Due to o fri and have been bding since cd10. Also was anyone elses temps a bit erratic after mc?


----------



## Hippielove

laustiredttc said:


> i have been having O pain for pretty much the whole of this cycle even though i know i wont o for a couple more days? I guess after the mc it can affect things? Due to o fri and have been bding since cd10. Also was anyone elses temps a bit erratic after mc?

Mine aren't bad at all, here is my chart.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Trying4rRainbowBaby/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## laustiredttc

yours look great. I better look into it a bit more then i guess? Just worried that the mc night have messed my cycles up a bit? I hope not though!


----------



## Hippielove

laustiredttc said:


> yours look great. I better look into it a bit more then i guess? Just worried that the mc night have messed my cycles up a bit? I hope not though!

Good luck.


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! I'd like to join :) I'm pretty sure today is O day, so will be waiting to test hopefully tomorrow :) I will probably test around the 28th (I can't see myself waiting much longer than that), but AF will be due the 30th or 1st. Fx'd!


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! I'd like to join :) I'm pretty sure today is O day, so will be waiting to test hopefully tomorrow :) I will probably test around the 28th (I can't see myself waiting much longer than that), but AF will be due the 30th or 1st. Fx'd!

welcome and good luck lots of :dust:


----------



## theclarks8687

Hey ladies I would love to join in, I got a smiley on fri and sat so I'm about 4dpo I would say. 

Side note: stupid nurse asked how many times I've been pregnant, I said twice, so she said...so two children correct...lol I wish! I've been on a bit of a break since oct and this is the first real month we have tried since then. I am praying it happens soon! I'm coming up to my one yr anniversary of loosing my daughter this month.


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Hey ladies I would love to join in, I got a smiley on fri and sat so I'm about 4dpo I would say.
> 
> Side note: stupid nurse asked how many times I've been pregnant, I said twice, so she said...so two children correct...lol I wish! I've been on a bit of a break since oct and this is the first real month we have tried since then. I am praying it happens soon! I'm coming up to my one yr anniversary of loosing my daughter this month.

Welcome and :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

I got a pos opk today :dance: looks like O might come tomorrow after all, that is if my temps show it as well :dohh: this is my first cycle after mc and i am soooooo desperate for this to be it fx and sending all you lovely ladies lots of :dust:


----------



## JMarie120

Hello everyone! My husband and I suffered a mmc in January and are now praying for our rainbow. I had high hopes for this month. I thought my chart looked promising, but I got a :bfn: the past two mornings. Trying to remain positive. I hope 2014 is our year!! 

I wish everyone lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am here. Sort of. Once this blasted miscarriage is finally over at least.
My cb easy fertility monitor showed up yesterday. I think I will start using it once Af shows and keep in mind that it may be wonky the first month or so.


----------



## theclarks8687

The ones who just had a mc, be positive but try not to get too obsessed with getting a bfp right away, I did that and can't tell you how many times I cried over every bfn cause I was so devastated. But I do hope it happens quickly for al of ours.


----------



## laustiredttc

theclarks8687 said:


> The ones who just had a mc, be positive but try not to get too obsessed with getting a bfp right away, I did that and can't tell you how many times I cried over every bfn cause I was so devastated. But I do hope it happens quickly for al of ours.

I know what you mean hun. I have been ttc coming up to two years now and i am petrified that it will take that long again to get my bfp. I know that i got my bfp last time because i relaxed and stopped thinking about it. But i feel thats even harder to do this time as i just want it back!! Still, trying to be mindful to not get too crazy again about it all. Its all soo bloody difficult :(


----------



## theclarks8687

laustiredttc said:


> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> The ones who just had a mc, be positive but try not to get too obsessed with getting a bfp right away, I did that and can't tell you how many times I cried over every bfn cause I was so devastated. But I do hope it happens quickly for al of ours.
> 
> I know what you mean hun. I have been ttc coming up to two years now and i am petrified that it will take that long again to get my bfp. I know that i got my bfp last time because i relaxed and stopped thinking about it. But i feel thats even harder to do this time as i just want it back!! Still, trying to be mindful to not get too crazy again about it all. Its all soo bloody difficult :(Click to expand...

It is, I am hopeful but still trying to be realistic even though it is so hard not to jump right into gotta be pregnant mindset. I can feel every twinge down there lol it is hard to go through this and not question "why me?"


----------



## Cryssie

Boo. Ff put me at ovulating the 16th. We bd'd two days before and the the day after so fingers crossed.


----------



## LilyBump

Hi all! :flower:

Hope you don't mind if I join! I found out on Feb 19th at 9w2d that my baby had passed either that day or the day before, then had a D&C on Feb 28th. Would've been the SO and I's 2nd as we have an 8 year old son together. Just got my first AF on April 4th. Definitely was a weird one as I spotted about 5 days before and for at least 3 days after. 

We're still a little hesitant on trying. My last (both actually) pregnancy was kind of a surprise and a one hitter, but we had been talking about trying this coming summer beforehand. We're desperately wanting a girl though, so I figured to ease some of the tension..we're going to try most of the prediction/timing/etc methods. I believe my last was a boy, everything and everyone pointed to that. Which was still ok for us, but I would prefer only 2 and that would only happen if the next is a girl. Gods hands though! 

Anyway, my plan already kind of went off track. Next month the prediction methods would add up to a girl, but we bd'd in the morning on the 17th this week. I didn't have any signs of ovulation yet. But then, last night I began having a lot of ovarian pains (haven't felt anything in that area since before MC) plus a ton of creamy CM that almost made me think I got a yeast infection!! .. and then today, woke up and CP was definitely open but tons of creamy CM still. But went to work (still getting quite surprising pains off & on) and when I came home CM turned to a lottt of watery.

Sooo, not sure what to think now! Do you believe I'm releasing the egg today or am I just preparing to..ooor what are the chances here? :shrug:


----------



## theclarks8687

I'm not a mucus or temp tracker, I use clear blue digital ovulation kits and they are completely dummy proof and got pregnant both times with them.


----------



## Mahoghani

I'm in. :) Waiting to ovulate. My cycle is hinky so I'm really not sure when I should expect to ovulate but my AF just ended so, we'll see. :thumbup: According to FF I should start breaking out the OPK's around the 29th.


----------



## laustiredttc

ok what i thought was pos opk wasnt. i had a pos opk but temps plummeted to pre o levels. i just feel like giving up :cry:


----------



## Hippielove

My temp has went from 97.6 to 96.9 so dtd tonight hopefully.


----------



## theclarks8687

Cant give any advice on temps but I am about to give up on a BFP even though Im not supposed to start testing till Tomorrow at the earliest. The two bfps that I did get were both 9 or 10 dpo in the evening time. But I am so sick of seeing stark white testing strips where I wanna see a line or the words "not pregnant"


----------



## twinmummy06

Could you add me please :flower: Still waiting to either catch O or for my first period to arrive after birth/d and c on March 19th.


----------



## Hippielove

I'll be testing May 6th if not sooner.


----------



## theclarks8687

Ill be testing everyday for a week starting tomorrow lol


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Ill be testing everyday for a week starting tomorrow lol

LMAO, FX for your BFP.


----------



## theclarks8687

Hippielove said:


> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be testing everyday for a week starting tomorrow lol
> 
> LMAO, FX for your BFP.Click to expand...

You too!


----------



## Nina83

9 days post D&C, Took first beta test this morning, no spotting since yesterday, awesome.
TMI- feel kind of wet down there, all I can think of is cuddling with DH tonight. Seriously, it's been almost a month.
Pressing F5 like a madmen on the clinics blood test results to see if my HCG is going down. Ugh, the wait! I feel like a teenager :)

ETA- Spoke too soon :( Spotting again...


----------



## Hippielove

Nina83 said:


> 9 days post D&C, Took first beta test this morning, no spotting since yesterday, awesome.
> TMI- feel kind of wet down there, all I can think of is cuddling with DH tonight. Seriously, it's been almost a month.
> Pressing F5 like a madmen on the clinics blood test results to see if my HCG is going down. Ugh, the wait! I feel like a teenager :)
> 
> ETA- Spoke too soon :( Spotting again...

:hugs: Hope it goes down fast so you guys can start trying again soon.


----------



## Hippielove

Is waiting on tomorrow morning to come all I need is one or two more days of higher temps to get my cross-hairs. I think this is not worse than the 2ww for me.


----------



## theclarks8687

Gl! Hope it works out!


Side note: I think I. Officially just waiting on AF to happen now


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Gl! Hope it works out!
> 
> 
> Side note: I think I. Officially just waiting on AF to happen now

Thank you and I hope everything work out like you plan it to go.


----------



## twinmummy06

Trying not to get my hopes up but I might be gearing up to O :happydance: seem to be getting EWCM and testing OPK's for the first time this cycle. First one today was about a medium strength after being almost stark blank for a week. Be interesting to see if it darkens. I don't temp so can't check that. Come on body, don't be playing mind games with me!


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> Trying not to get my hopes up but I might be gearing up to O :happydance: seem to be getting EWCM and testing OPK's for the first time this cycle. First one today was about a medium strength after being almost stark blank for a week. Be interesting to see if it darkens. I don't temp so can't check that. Come on body, don't be playing mind games with me!

I got my FX for you hunny.


----------



## Hippielove

I got my cross hairs. I'm on Cd19-3dpo today


----------



## theclarks8687

Hope everything is going well for everyone, haven't been on much cause I have finals coming up!


----------



## markswife10

So for me, I'm 7 DPO today, Trying not to get excited but I got some spotting this morning (like pre-AF spotting only WAY too soon for AF and it stopped, and I had IB last pregnancy). I have also been SOOO exhausted lately! Feel like I can't get enough sleep! Hopefully there is a reason other than my body being dumb ;) <3


----------



## markswife10

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all you ladies! <3


----------



## JMarie120

Hope everyone is doing well! Would any of you guys mind looking at my chart? FF says 18dpo, I tested bfn yesterday. FF notes my chart triphasic on CD21 (8dpo) and I'm wondering if that's actually when I ovulated. I'm praying for my husband and I to have our rainbow!


----------



## Hippielove

JMarie120 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! Would any of you guys mind looking at my chart? FF says 18dpo, I tested bfn yesterday. FF notes my chart triphasic on CD21 (8dpo) and I'm wondering if that's actually when I ovulated. I'm praying for my husband and I to have our rainbow!

I'm thinking your 10 dpo but I could be wrong though.


----------



## JMarie120

Hippielove said:


> JMarie120 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Would any of you guys mind looking at my chart? FF says 18dpo, I tested bfn yesterday. FF notes my chart triphasic on CD21 (8dpo) and I'm wondering if that's actually when I ovulated. I'm praying for my husband and I to have our rainbow!
> 
> I'm thinking your 10 dpo but I could be wrong though.Click to expand...

I really think I may be too. FF is usually very accurate with me but I'm never this late.


----------



## Hippielove

JMarie120 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMarie120 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Would any of you guys mind looking at my chart? FF says 18dpo, I tested bfn yesterday. FF notes my chart triphasic on CD21 (8dpo) and I'm wondering if that's actually when I ovulated. I'm praying for my husband and I to have our rainbow!
> 
> I'm thinking your 10 dpo but I could be wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> I really think I may be too. FF is usually very accurate with me but I'm never this late.Click to expand...

Same here. Give it a few more day then test again


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi, I will be TTCing again as soon as AF gets here. I am on BCP this month for a cyst, but I take the last pill in 9 days. I expect AF anytime after that.


----------



## Hippielove

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi, I will be TTCing again as soon as AF gets here. I am on BCP this month for a cyst, but I take the last pill in 9 days. I expect AF anytime after that.

Welcome and good luck hun.


----------



## theclarks8687

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? Im just waiting on AF now, I believe this month was a bust, I should have gotten a BFP is if it wasn't. Im just trying to focus on school and getting past these finals!


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Ladies, can I join? I just had my second AF and am on day 5 past it. It seems to be pretty much over and I could start as early as Monday TTC. 

Hope all of you are doing well and I'm sorry for your losses <3


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I am still just waiting on my first Af post m/c. I expect it within the week...I hope. This waiting thing is boring. I wish I had something more exciting TTC to talk about.


----------



## charmfan

I'm in the TWW :) Af due around the 8th


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm only on CD6 and am on clomid for the first time, hoping to get a BFP in May and for it to finally stick. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hippielove

AwesomeSauce said:


> I am still just waiting on my first Af post m/c. I expect it within the week...I hope. This waiting thing is boring. I wish I had something more exciting TTC to talk about.

I hope it don't take to much longer, so you can start trying again.



charmfan said:


> I'm in the TWW :) Af due around the 8th

welcome and good luck I got my FX.



Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm only on CD6 and am on clomid for the first time, hoping to get a BFP in May and for it to finally stick. Good luck to everyone!

Welcome and good luck hope everything works out the was you plan it. FX


----------



## twinmummy06

Had a scan today as I'm still getting sporadic bleeding 6 weeks on. She said it looks like there's something left in there - she mentioned clots or possibly placenta. Fuckin woo-hoo! Just what I wanted to hear :( My hcg is also sitting at 12 as of yesterday - A measily drop from 35 on the 15th of April. So completely over this nightmare being dragged out. Have a 6 week checkup on Wednesday so I'll find out the plan of action for the retained bits. Really hoping to avoid a second D and C, but want to get it out ASAP so my body can get back on track :/ ARGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> Had a scan today as I'm still getting sporadic bleeding 6 weeks on. She said it looks like there's something left in there - she mentioned clots or possibly placenta. Fuckin woo-hoo! Just what I wanted to hear :( My hcg is also sitting at 12 as of yesterday - A measily drop from 35 on the 15th of April. So completely over this nightmare being dragged out. Have a 6 week checkup on Wednesday so I'll find out the plan of action for the retained bits. Really hoping to avoid a second D and C, but want to get it out ASAP so my body can get back on track :/ ARGHHHHHHH!!!!

I sure hope you find out something at your next appointment.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm only on CD6 and am on clomid for the first time, hoping to get a BFP in May and for it to finally stick. Good luck to everyone!

Welcome and good luck hope everything works out the was you plan it. FX[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Me too, though nothing has worked out the way I have planned it at all, with three losses last year. I just had a polyp removed from my uterus/D&C 2 weeks ago so my Dr. said I have a nice clean uterus for implantation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hippielove

Hopethisyear said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm only on CD6 and am on clomid for the first time, hoping to get a BFP in May and for it to finally stick. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Welcome and good luck hope everything works out the was you plan it. FXClick to expand...

Thanks! Me too, though nothing has worked out the way I have planned it at all, with three losses last year. I just had a polyp removed from my uterus/D&C 2 weeks ago so my Dr. said I have a nice clean uterus for implantation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]

Your in my prayers.


----------



## Nina83

Tried a HPT last night and it was negative. Today an OPK test- negative as well. This is good news, seeing the D&C was 15 days ago.
I think I'll start POAS in a few more days, hoping for a nice dark line. meanwhile we'll be DTD every other day.
My boobs are SO sore. Ugh. I rarely had EWCM before, but I'll be checking that as well.

I would be lying if I didn't say I have high hopes and will be absolutely crushed if I get a BFN the end of this cycle. But I've been through worse I guess.


----------



## Hippielove

Nina83 said:


> Tried a HPT last night and it was negative. Today an OPK test- negative as well. This is good news, seeing the D&C was 15 days ago.
> I think I'll start POAS in a few more days, hoping for a nice dark line. meanwhile we'll be DTD every other day.
> My boobs are SO sore. Ugh. I rarely had EWCM before, but I'll be checking that as well.
> 
> I would be lying if I didn't say I have high hopes and will be absolutely crushed if I get a BFN the end of this cycle. But I've been through worse I guess.

Praying


----------



## markswife10

So the spotting I had was implantation bleeding!!!! I got my :bfp:!!! <3

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> So the spotting I had was implantation bleeding!!!! I got my :bfp:!!! <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg

OMG, Congrats. Now time for you to go to the Dr to check you levels. and don't forget to go to the Pregnancy after loss The link is in the OP.


----------



## markswife10

Hippielove said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> So the spotting I had was implantation bleeding!!!! I got my :bfp:!!! <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg
> 
> OMG, Congrats. Now time for you to go to the Dr to check you levels. and don't forget to go to the Pregnancy after loss The link is in the OP.Click to expand...

<3 thank you! I got my first appointment set up and I'm getting my progesterone supps today <3 :)


----------



## george83

Markswife10 - congratulations!!!! Hoping this is a h&h 9 months for you x x


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> So the spotting I had was implantation bleeding!!!! I got my :bfp:!!! <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg
> 
> OMG, Congrats. Now time for you to go to the Dr to check you levels. and don't forget to go to the Pregnancy after loss The link is in the OP.Click to expand...
> 
> <3 thank you! I got my first appointment set up and I'm getting my progesterone supps today <3 :)Click to expand...

Lots of sticky vibs, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## markswife10

Thank you for the prayers <3 They are much appreciated :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Markswife!!! Praying all goes well for you!!!


----------



## Nina83

markswife10, Congratulations!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngratulations markswife!!! That is the best news I have heard today!! :happydance:


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh big congratulations lets hope that baby dust is catching : )


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations Markswife10!!!


----------



## JMarie120

markswife10 said:


> So the spotting I had was implantation bleeding!!!! I got my :bfp:!!! <3
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/IMG_4133copy.jpg

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## theclarks8687

Congrats! Hoping for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Hippielove

Where is everyone in there cycles?


----------



## Hopethisyear

I am on CD 10 today. Starting OPK's and timed BD per Dr.'s instructions today :)


----------



## Nina83

I'm waiting to ovulate. Temping and POAS. Very impatient!


----------



## theclarks8687

Sorry havent been on much, I have finals on Monday! and I have started AF, but I knew it was coming so no big disappointment there


----------



## Hippielove

Fx to you ladies.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm on day 26 of a usually 28 day cycle but I feel af is on the way : (


----------



## Hippielove

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm on day 26 of a usually 28 day cycle but I feel af is on the way : (

((Hugs))


----------



## Young414

Hello Ladies! hope I can join :) I just got my BFP! looks like a January 1st baby :) 

I'd like to offer support to all of you ladies still trying! Hang in there!!


----------



## Young414

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm on day 26 of a usually 28 day cycle but I feel af is on the way : (

:hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Young414 said:


> Hello Ladies! hope I can join :) I just got my BFP! looks like a January 1st baby :)
> 
> I'd like to offer support to all of you ladies still trying! Hang in there!!

Congrats, there is a link to the pregnant after loss that I made for bfp/pregnancy in OP.


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations! What a lucky date :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations!

I am on the last of my BCP pills. I should finish them this week in 6 days. Af should start a few days later. I can't wait to get started on treatment again! I am crazily looking forward to my shots. LOL


----------



## Cryssie

AF got ahold of me yesterday. I'm going to try opks this go around.


----------



## hilslo

Hippielove - please can you add me to the list? I'm currently waiting for my withdrawal bleed after my ectopic surgery 2 weeks ago so I guess you can put me in the waiting for AF category.

Fingers crossed everyone! x


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Hippielove - please can you add me to the list? I'm currently waiting for my withdrawal bleed after my ectopic surgery 2 weeks ago so I guess you can put me in the waiting for AF category.
> 
> Fingers crossed everyone! x

Welcome, best wishes.


----------



## twinmummy06

Still waiting to ovulate. But now I need to go in Tuesday to have a hysteroscopy for possible retained bits :dohh: but she did mention that the scan showed I had a follicle growing so my body was getting ready again, so hopefully I ovulate after or I really have no chance this cycle.


----------



## Mahoghani

Been lazy about tracking this month... I think tracking was making me batty. I think I'm in my fertile period though. Gonna take an OPK when I get home! Then attack the hubby and in a few weeks who knows? :D *optimism*


----------



## george83

Cryssie said:


> AF got ahold of me yesterday. I'm going to try opks this go around.

I used opk's with my son and my angel - fell pregnant first cycle with my son and then fourth cycle with my angel - I think they're great x x


----------



## Babydust28

Hippielove said:


> https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k192/elliegators/Blinkies/Blinkies%20to%20request/Rainbow.gif Our 2014 Rainbows List https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k192/elliegators/Blinkies/Blinkies%20to%20request/Rainbow.gif
> 
> Waiting for AF
> Galvanbaby
> AwesomeSauce
> ladyluck84
> hilslo
> 
> 
> Waiting For Ovulation
> Nina83
> laustiredttc
> Pinkfrosting1
> LilyBump
> Mahoghani
> twinmummy06
> LucyLake
> Hopethisyear
> JMarie120
> theclarks8687
> Cryssie
> 
> 
> Waiting to Test
> Hippielove
> BlueMoonBubba
> Neverending
> christiek
> LilyBump
> charmfan
> 
> 
> Who got their BFP's
> markswife10
> Young414
> 
> 
> Please do not forget to update me, so I can edit the list.
> 
> Here is the Pregnant after Loss Due Date thread:
> 2014 January Rainbows​

Hey I'm waiting to test may 7th please  xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Babydust, your chart is looking awesome! Fx!! When will you test?


----------



## Babydust28

GalvanBaby said:


> Babydust, your chart is looking awesome! Fx!! When will you test?

It's first time charting so not sure wht it should look like.
Funny u ask when I'm charting, was gonna leave it til 7th but I can't so went and got a FRER just now and gonna test at 6.... Eek praying for a :bfp: 
Ff has my af due 8th may, but I've earlier realised I didn't adjust my cycle length in the settings so I think as I'm cd28, af is due today....unsure lol I never keep so in tune with my body so it's all so confusing.
I've read people can have such promising charts then a drop and af comes I'm hoping that's not me xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please can i be put on the list for waiting for af? Thank u xxx


----------



## Babydust28

Just tested and it was :bfn: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry hun. I hope u get your bfp soon x


----------



## robyn1990

Can I be put down for waiting to test? Thank you x


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: babydust


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome to the new member and good luck.


----------



## twinmummy06

Never used OPK's before - is this a positive ladies? Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsaa712818.jpg


----------



## GalvanBaby

Looks positive to me, but I have only used them 2 cycles.


----------



## Hippielove

Looks positive to me twinmummy06


----------



## Nina83

Looks positive twinmummy06!
I never got a positive with the dip strips :(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Looks positive as the lines are equal but neither is very strong. I think u might get an even stronger positive tomorrow perhaps. Good luck xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Still this same this arvo. Fingers crossed this is it! I'm tired of waiting!

Broody - the lines were a little darker IRL - I didn't exactly capture the most flattering picture haha


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies looking for your help. Lost in feb mmc since then cycles went back to normal quickly to the usual 28 days not ever late. This month used the clear blue fertility monitor which showed that I ovulated day 20!? (Actually 19 as I came on in the afternoon so didn't start the monitor until the next day) this upset me as thing I have read this is too late so went to the doctors who are sending me for blood tests and scan of ovaries. Any way Tuesday morning 6dpo I noticed some brown spotting in my underwear. Then nothing more. So I was due on Saturday (28days) and still nothing! Tests say negative. Do u think I'm late because I ovulated late or there is a chance I could be pregnant but even though af is late its too early for me to test as only 11dpo? HELP : ( I'm driving myself crazy!


----------



## JMarie120

Looks positive to me twinmummy06!


----------



## Nina83

I think that when you ovulate later, your period shifts accordingly. So it would be more than 28 days. this time.
How long is your lutheal phase usually?
I got a BFP on day 9, faint but positive, I say POAS! :test:


----------



## JMarie120

ladyluck84 said:


> Ladies looking for your help. Lost in feb mmc since then cycles went back to normal quickly to the usual 28 days not ever late. This month used the clear blue fertility monitor which showed that I ovulated day 20!? (Actually 19 as I came on in the afternoon so didn't start the monitor until the next day) this upset me as thing I have read this is too late so went to the doctors who are sending me for blood tests and scan of ovaries. Any way Tuesday morning 6dpo I noticed some brown spotting in my underwear. Then nothing more. So I was due on Saturday (28days) and still nothing! Tests say negative. Do u think I'm late because I ovulated late or there is a chance I could be pregnant but even though af is late its too early for me to test as only 11dpo? HELP : ( I'm driving myself crazy!

I had a mmc in Jan. I'm sorry for your loss. I was always irregular but it appears I'm ovulating later since the m/c. I would say your cycle may be late because you ovulated later. I'd wait a few days and test again. I got my last bfp on 11dpo and it was very very faint. It is still early to test. Remember, there's always a chance of pregnancy til the ugly :witch: shows. Sending lots of :dust: your way! Hopefully it's a bfp!


----------



## twinmummy06

So I ended up with a hysteroscopy and curette today and they got rid of the 5 cent size piece that's been causing me dramas. So I hold almost no chance for this cycle if I did in fact O. Of course these things all had to fall into place at the exact same time :grr:


----------



## Hippielove

Today is 4dpo for me I may test at 9dpo


----------



## bumble b

can I join you ladies, I feel a bit lost so I think this is where I belong.

I have pcos and have never ever had a 30 day cycle without clomid which is how I ended up with my gorgeous little 2 year old son.

yesterday I had my 4th miscarriage at 6+1, gutted :sad1: 

I have a scan tomorrow at 8.50am to check its all going how it should and then I begin the referral to my fertility specialist all over again, bummer.

we are going to try again as soon as I stop bleeding.

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Bumble B Welcome to the group, I will be praying for you.

It has been 2 days since I took my last BCP. I usually have a 24-26 day cycle. I am on CD23 so if it does as normal, AF should start between tomorrow and Friday. I so hope it starts tomorrow! LOL I now can't wait to get started TTC again.


----------



## bumble b

I have drs next Tuesday to do my referral again so I should see him within the next 6 weeks. I might order some opk's just so I have a little stockpile, god might be kind and give me a 30 day cycle lol xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

BTW, I love your avatar, your LO's eyes look so bright and alert! How old was he there?


----------



## ladyluck84

Nina83 said:


> I think that when you ovulate later, your period shifts accordingly. So it would be more than 28 days. this time.
> How long is your lutheal phase usually?
> I got a BFP on day 9, faint but positive, I say POAS! :test:

Still no appearance! I don't no what my luteal phase is I have always used Opks which are about day 16 it wasn't until I used a fertility monitor this month that it said my surge was day 20! Amd weirdly the Opks stayed positive from day 16 onwards for 2 weeks! I'm worrying that it is a cyst that's why I had positive for so long and now nothing. I have read that can happen with polycystic ovaries. I have never been diagnosed I suppose I'm just worrying because it took me so long to fall pregnant the first time even though cycles were always a regular 28 day. But now I'm late and I'm never late! I do have the odd ache on my right side :wacko:


----------



## bumble b

He's only a few weeks old here, I should update with a newer piccy but I love it lol xx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome bumble b and good luck and sorry for your losses.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome bumble b.
I also have long cycles without clomid and need to be refered back to my FS. Its such a long process. Life would be a lot easier if u could just have sex, get pregnant and have a baby....x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Life would be so much better if it was like that MsbroodyPants. :(

AFM, I go to my new RE tomorrow morning. I am so excited! My old RE called me yesterday and told me that I had an ectopic instead of a mc. I just hung up with her and told OH that we are changing REs. I called the only fertility clinic in town and set an appointment, I asked while on there if my RE worked there. they said that she works in the women's clinic, she does not have the credentials to be an RE!! I was so mad! Now, I have a good RE I will be seeing tomorrow. He studied in both Mexico and the States. He is certified by both Mexican and American Associations! I feel very optimistic about this cycle now.


----------



## Hippielove

Any of you ladies needing to be updated on the list? What are you ladies waiting for now in your Cycle?


----------



## twinmummy06

You can move me to waiting to test please Hippie :)


----------



## Misscalais

Can I please join?
I've had a MC and a chemical this year and I'm ready for my rainbow baby!


----------



## Hippielove

Misscalais said:


> Can I please join?
> I've had a MC and a chemical this year and I'm ready for my rainbow baby!

welcome and sorry for your losses.


----------



## Misscalais

Thank you xo


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm now on the waiting to test list....thanks!!


----------



## LucyLake

I'm waiting to test as well <3 Thanks!


----------



## Hippielove

Got you both moved good luck girls.


----------



## Mahoghani

Waiting to test. 4 more days. :)


----------



## Hippielove

AF has showed up this morning. :( Oh well, always can try this cycle.


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: Hippie :( 

Sending you all tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> :hugs: Hippie :(
> 
> Sending you all tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hippielove said:


> AF has showed up this morning. :( Oh well, always can try this cycle.

Sorry...good luck next month!


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry Hippie :(

Pretty sure I'm out too. I'm about 10-11dpo and started bleeding brown with clots today. Not too surprised as I've been getting bfn's.


----------



## theclarks8687

Got my smiley on the ov test, preseed, soft cup and sperm, now we wait and see


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you girls, theclarks wishing you the best :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

theclarks8687 said:


> Got my smiley on the ov test, preseed, soft cup and sperm, now we wait and see

Good luck!!!


----------



## theclarks8687

Honestly I almost missed it completely! With semester finishing up and leaving town for a few days, yrsterday was the first day I tested and I got a smiley....so hopefully that's a good sign, because honestly everything else is falling apart around here and we need some good news.


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Honestly I almost missed it completely! With semester finishing up and leaving town for a few days, yrsterday was the first day I tested and I got a smiley....so hopefully that's a good sign, because honestly everything else is falling apart around here and we need some good news.

All I can say is have fun BDing. That has always tured bad into good for DH and I.


----------



## LucyLake

AF got me this morning. <3 sorry it grabbed you too Hippielove <3


----------



## theclarks8687

Sorry to hear AF made her appearance, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a while. My little brother was killed in a car accident on May 9. I had to come home to say goodbye to him. He was a great guy who will be missed terribly. We had to postpone our injectables until next month maybe if I am home by then.

I will read back and see what has been going on as soon as I have time. :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a while. My little brother was killed in a car accident on May 9. I had to come home to say goodbye to him. He was a great guy who will be missed terribly. We had to postpone our injectables until next month maybe if I am home by then.
> 
> I will read back and see what has been going on as soon as I have time. :hugs:

:cry: So sorry to hear about your brother my thought and prayers are with your family.


----------



## theclarks8687

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a while. My little brother was killed in a car accident on May 9. I had to come home to say goodbye to him. He was a great guy who will be missed terribly. We had to postpone our injectables until next month maybe if I am home by then.
> 
> I will read back and see what has been going on as soon as I have time. :hugs:

Hun I am so sorry, I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## hilslo

GalvanBaby - I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out for you. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through. Take care of yourself and know htat we are all thinking of you. xx


----------



## Cryssie

Long time no post!! I ovulated either two/three days ago. So I'm currently waiting to test. Boo. How is everyone else??


----------



## Hopethisyear

Galvanbaby - I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your brother. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## hope4rainbow

I'd like to join. We just lost our 2nd baby two weeks ago. We may be starting clomid to time ovulation after my cycles start again. I will be doing some blood work in a few weeks to see if anything is going on. Good luck to all!


----------



## LucyLake

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a while. My little brother was killed in a car accident on May 9. I had to come home to say goodbye to him. He was a great guy who will be missed terribly. We had to postpone our injectables until next month maybe if I am home by then.
> 
> I will read back and see what has been going on as soon as I have time. :hugs:

Sorry for your loss GalvanBaby <3 :hug:


----------



## george83

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a while. My little brother was killed in a car accident on May 9. I had to come home to say goodbye to him. He was a great guy who will be missed terribly. We had to postpone our injectables until next month maybe if I am home by then.
> 
> I will read back and see what has been going on as soon as I have time. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: I'm so so sorry for your loss, I can not imagine what you are going through, thinking of you and your family and hope your doing ok :cry::cry:


----------



## Mahoghani

No go. Tested, got neg. Got AF the next day. That was last week so now I guess I'm waiting to Ovulate again. :(


----------



## Cryssie

Hey ladies. I got my bfp today at 9dpo which is early for me.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Cryssie. Are you due the end of January or the beginning of February? There is an thread for pregnant after loss on the OP.


----------



## Hopethisyear

16dpo today and BFN :( Don't know where AF is though as she is 4 days late for the first time.


----------



## Cryssie

February 5th.


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats Cryssie!!! Awesome news <3


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats cryssie.

xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out for this month


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats to AwesomSauce

AFM: I'm still waiting to ovulate 

What is everyone else waiting for?


----------



## Hippielove

Hopethisyear sorry the witch got you.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hippielove said:


> Hopethisyear sorry the witch got you.

Thanks! Starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow and keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## hilslo

Huge congratulations Chrissy! So good to see the bfp list grow! )))))

As for me I'm still impatiently stuck in the waiting for AF category! Grrr!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would love to join you lovely ladies ! A little background on me , I suffered my first MC at 7 weeks in April of 2010 since then I have had a few chemical pregnancies . We have ruled out all problems with me and are working on DH . I started clomid next cycle if his SA looks good :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Cryssie - sorry I'm a muppet and spelled your name wrong - sorry - the sentiment is the same though -huge congratulations again! xx

Hi Ruskiegirl - I'm so sorry for your losses. The words sound so hollow but please believe me they are very heartfelt. I hope this board brings you some better luck:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I have MIA. I just got back from GA and have been trying to get back to a normal life after my brother's death. The detectives have passed his case on to a specialized team. It is looking as if his girlfriend caused the accident by jerking the steering wheel. I hope they can find out what really happened and she will pay for her actions. My brother was only 28 so his life was cut short. he had a baby on the way too. The baby is due any day now and will never feel his daddy's hugs and kisses. Thsi just breaks my heart so bad. My brother had his problems, but he was a great guy who loved everybody and life. His favorite saying was, "Life is great despite the bullshit" He is lived and will definitely be missed by many. 

Now, I am waiting on AF so we can start our first TTC cycle after my mc in April. We will be doing injectables and IUI this time. I so hope it works.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Ruskiegirl and wishing you the best to have your Rainbow baby soon.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Ruskiegirl!! 

Crissy, Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## AustinGigi

I still have not received AF following my MC in late April. I bled for two weeks and now am just patiently awaiting AF to begin moving forward. We've been NTNP since I stopped bleeding. But I would like as many good baby dust vibes as possible as we are going to try again in a week. 

Saying a prayer for everyone here. :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive got af.....5 weeks 4 days after my loss.
Please can u move me to waiting to ovulate xxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

Can I join you ladies?? It would sure be nice to have some buddies that know what we've gone through...we suffered a MMC, found at our 12 week scan that the baby had passed at 7 weeks (trisomy 16). I had a D&C on 4/11/13 and tested betas down to under 5 as of 5/10/13... Now still very impatiently waiting for AF to arrive so we can start trying for our rainbow. It has been over 7 weeks now, has anyone else experienced this long of a wait? :(

My bond never hurt prior to AF pre-pregnancy and I have had some tenderness the past two days so I'm really hoping she's on her way...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Bond=boobs :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all, I would like to join. Can you add me to the waiting for AF section. 

I was induced at 16 weeks after our baby's heart stopped somewhere after 14 weeks. It was our first try at fertility treatment and we felt so lucky but it wasn't to be. I see our fertility specialist on Wednesday and my gynae in July 3rd to find out the post mortem and blood results so all I can do in between is wait for AF


----------



## solastyear

Hoping for a birthday baby..conceive on my birthday...birth on hubby's birthday!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well ovulation is going to happen hopefully soon for me , I did not get my first positive opk till yesterday , It is positive again today but starting to get lighter tonight . I ended up in the ER last night from severe ovulation pain which kept me up all night . It has eased up today and I took a painkiller to help me sleep tonight


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome xxDreamxx, solastyear, AustinGigi, Disneybaby26 and sorry you had that bad of ovulation pain Ruskiegirl.


----------



## bluestars

Hey I hope to have a little rainbow in 2014 !

Lost my twin boys at 20 weeks on the first of feb! We have been ttc and hope to be blessed by their due date (5th July). Such a hard hard journey! Really need some good news soon xxx


(Waiting to Ovulate)


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Bluestars I am so sorry about your loss. 

Ok ladies, I have a question. I had my mc in April. I then had a cycle with BCP to get rid of a cyst. I stopped BCP on May 4 and AF started 5 days later. I am now on CD26, my cycles are normally 23-24 days. There is no way I can be pregnant either. My RE wants me to take Provera to induce AF, but I have to take it for 7 days and then AF starts 3-6 days later. I feel like AF is on the way. I have EWCM and cramps like I do before it starts. I don't really want to delay it for 2 weeks when it might only be a few days late. What do you ladies think?


----------



## xxDreamxx

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Bluestars I am so sorry about your loss.
> 
> Ok ladies, I have a question. I had my mc in April. I then had a cycle with BCP to get rid of a cyst. I stopped BCP on May 4 and AF started 5 days later. I am now on CD26, my cycles are normally 23-24 days. There is no way I can be pregnant either. My RE wants me to take Provera to induce AF, but I have to take it for 7 days and then AF starts 3-6 days later. I feel like AF is on the way. I have EWCM and cramps like I do before it starts. I don't really want to delay it for 2 weeks when it might only be a few days late. What do you ladies think?

If you think it's in it's way maybe wait another up to 5 days and if still not here, go for the meds.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Off to see my new fertility specialist this morning - I hope he is nice (and good). He comes highly recommended so FX :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fxed he is nice and good Dream! :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs: Bluestars I am so sorry about your loss.
> 
> Ok ladies, I have a question. I had my mc in April. I then had a cycle with BCP to get rid of a cyst. I stopped BCP on May 4 and AF started 5 days later. I am now on CD26, my cycles are normally 23-24 days. There is no way I can be pregnant either. My RE wants me to take Provera to induce AF, but I have to take it for 7 days and then AF starts 3-6 days later. I feel like AF is on the way. I have EWCM and cramps like I do before it starts. I don't really want to delay it for 2 weeks when it might only be a few days late. What do you ladies think?

I was in this spot last week...didn't want to take the provera bc of possibly delaying impending AF and also bc I think it could have some pretty nasty side effects...I had sore boobs and felt crampy, five days later (today) AF started!! Yay!! I think a five day wait is a good plan, then take it from there!! Good luck!!

Hippielove- could you please move me to "waiting to ovulate"?? Thank you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is what I am thinking of doing. I did send my RE an email if it would be fine to wait until Friday and he said that it was fine so, I will wait until Saturday of no AF then Sunday I will get the Provera and we will go from there. I am praying that it starts before then.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GalvanBaby said:


> That is what I am thinking of doing. I did send my RE an email if it would be fine to wait until Friday and he said that it was fine so, I will wait until Saturday of no AF then Sunday I will get the Provera and we will go from there. I am praying that it starts before then.

It is always better to let your body do things naturally if you can good choice on your part but if you need help then sometimes meds are the way to go :thumbup:

Well I finally ovulated yesterday now I am waiting to test :thumbup: Still no SA results I am really frustrated about that its been 10 days since we took it in


----------



## Misscalais

AF got me :( I don't think I ovulated. Please put me down for waiting to ovulate xo


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Misscalais


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Misscalais said:


> AF got me :( I don't think I ovulated. Please put me down for waiting to ovulate xo

:hugs: GL this cycle hun :dust:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry, Miscalais-good luck this cycle!! Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry I've been MIA, been busy here. I'm cycle day 21 here, still waiting to O. I did start temping but then my lovely child broke my thermometer lol. Broke until payday to buy another (freakin car rego and electricity bill had to coincide!) so that's on the back burner.
Last two days I've gotten full ferning on the microscope but OPK's are still very negative. Also lots of wet CM but no EWCM. So who knows where this is going. But making sure to get in lots of :sex: just incase ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD1!! SOmething told me to wait to see if she showed up before taking the Provera. I am so glad I did. I never thought I would be so happy to see AF.


----------



## Hippielove

GalvanBaby wishing you the best of luck this cycle.


----------



## Hippielove

Well I think I ovulated temps went way down and now going back up FX for me and everyone else.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay!! Today is CD1 for me too Galvan!! Fx'd for us this cycle!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bump buddies!!


----------



## Hippielove

Gosh I have really bad Ovulation pains this cycle. I can't wait to see my crosshairs soon.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hippielove said:


> Gosh I have really bad Ovulation pains this cycle. I can't wait to see my crosshairs soon.

Sorry your hurting hun , I had the same problem this cycle . FX for crosshairs soon I got mine today:thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I have really bad Ovulation pains this cycle. I can't wait to see my crosshairs soon.
> 
> Sorry your hurting hun , I had the same problem this cycle . FX for crosshairs soon I got mine today:thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel better today, been having off and on painful little cramps but that's about it. My temps have went up again this morning as well. FX


----------



## stormcloud

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I had a mc back in October 2012 at 6 weeks, after stopping bcp at the end of August. Since then, AF has been few and far between. Took over 100 days to get the first one, then had a 48 day cycle, am now on CD43 and pretty sure I haven't ovulated. FF has dotted crosshairs on on my cycle for 15 days ago... but the temp shift is VERY slight and since AF is still not here and I have had several BFNs I'm thinking it's only a matter of days before the dotted crosshairs disappear. So I guess I'm "waiting to ovulate". :dohh:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome stormcloud


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I just saw this link in another thread and wanted to share it with you. It is about imitation sugar and infertility.

The Truth Behind Aspartame and Infertility


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I just saw this link in another thread and wanted to share it with you. It is about imitation sugar and infertility.
> 
> The Truth Behind Aspartame and Infertility

Aspartame is really bad for you period , It actually causes weight gain :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

I have no idea - I love diet coke and normally have one can a day - maybe I should cut it out???

Hippielove - I think we must be at about hte same stage I think I o'd on Thursday/Friday. I've had lots of ewcm, o pains, a positive OPK and two days of raised temps so pretty confident I did. It has been 50 days since my op and thought I would get AF first then start getting back to normal cycles but apparently not!  Therefore please can you move me from waiting for af to waiting to test?

Stormcloud - welcome. I'm so sorry about your cycles. It's so frustrating when your body just refuses to co-operate. When I cam of bcp it took 3 months for AF to return and it has taken 50 days for me to O this time so I know how you feel! :hugs:. Can you post a link to your cahrt so we can see?


----------



## Hippielove

Hilslo- I had a temp drop this morning I'm on cd25 today. I do have PCOS though and been taking Vitex for 7 months now. Vitex helped me get pregnant but I miscarried after stopping the Vitex for 3 days. But, vitex works wonders for me on getting af.


----------



## stormcloud

hilslo said:


> I have no idea - I love diet coke and normally have one can a day - maybe I should cut it out???
> 
> Hippielove - I think we must be at about hte same stage I think I o'd on Thursday/Friday. I've had lots of ewcm, o pains, a positive OPK and two days of raised temps so pretty confident I did. It has been 50 days since my op and thought I would get AF first then start getting back to normal cycles but apparently not! Therefore please can you move me from waiting for af to waiting to test?
> 
> Stormcloud - welcome. I'm so sorry about your cycles. It's so frustrating when your body just refuses to co-operate. When I cam of bcp it took 3 months for AF to return and it has taken 50 days for me to O this time so I know how you feel! :hugs:. Can you post a link to your cahrt so we can see?

Thanks hilslo. It is definitely frustrating!! I tried putting my chart in my signature so FX that it worked! I'm new to this :shrug: I really don't know what to make of it... there were two days where I had a very close to positive OPK (could even have been positive... was a close call) so I left those two test dates blank.


----------



## charmfan

hey ladies, I put my name down last cycle but got a bfn, never really came back to check in or update but I got my bfp about 5 days ago, shocked is not the word! I was expecting it to take a lot longer than 3 cycles!

Hope all of you are ok and lots of babydust to you!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Charmfun


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Charm!!!

AFM, I just did my 1st injections. Was definitely not as bad as I thought it was going to be. I didn't feel the needle, but the medicine burnt bad. 2 tomorrow and then 1 a day M-T. I go for monitoring Saturday morning.


----------



## hilslo

stormcloud said:


> hilslo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hilslo. It is definitely frustrating!! I tried putting my chart in my signature so FX that it worked! I'm new to this :shrug: I really don't know what to make of it... there were two days where I had a very close to positive OPK (could even have been positive... was a close call) so I left those two test dates blank.
> 
> I have quite a short window of LH surge so if I get close to a positive (I use Boots own brand) I put it down as positive as I know that for me I don't get surges at any other time and it is always followed by a temp rise. If your surge is short you may only catch the build up or the trail off rather than the peak (unless you test several times a day!) If this is the case for you, combined with your ewcm and temp rise (even if it is not dramatic) I'd say you did O. Have you done a sensitive hpt with first morning urine? If not go buy yourself one and do it tomorrow - fingers crossed it will be a bfp!!!! :happydance:
> 
> ps if you want to put the picture of your chaart in your signature this is how to do it. I only discovered how to do it hte other day so am still over excited about it!
> 
> When you are on your chart page (using FertilityFriend ) use the drop down option on "sharing" tab at the top. Choose "getcode" in the "charting home page" sub-heading. You then need to copy and past the link contained in the "bbCode Code: (Message Boards) Chart Thumbnail:" box
> 
> Hippielove - boo for the temp dip. I hope you're not too bummed. Our bodies are unbelievably frustrating at times. I wish they could speak to us so we knew what was going on in there! Fingers crossed you'll get that rise soon! :hugs:
> 
> Charmfan - Congratulations!!!! Fantastic news. Fingers crossed this is it and you have a very h&h 9 months! Thanks for popping back in to let us all know! 3 months is a pretty quick turn around so I'm hoping I'm similar!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...


----------



## charmfan

ah thank you I'm very shocked as it took 10 months last time so was expecting the same this time around!! Feeling very good at this pregnancy and have symptoms unlike last time I didn't have any! FX!!

Lots of babydust to you all who are still ttc!!


----------



## Hippielove

Hilslo- I got a +opk yesterday I had found a old IC from last year and took it and bam temp is also low this morningcountdowntopregnacy say my Ovulation day is today so Fx.


----------



## hilslo

Hippielove said:


> Hilslo- I got a +opk yesterday I had found a old IC from last year and took it and bam temp is also low this morningcountdowntopregnacy say my Ovulation day is today so Fx.

Hurray! Fab news!!! I love seeing those lines pop up! Now log off and get bding!!! Good luck! Here's hoping this is our cycle!

In all honesty I think I missed it this time as only bd on the evening before getting my temp rise. Oh well, at this stage I'm just happy to o. Got my crosshairs this morning. Woo hoo!


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Hilslo- I got a +opk yesterday I had found a old IC from last year and took it and bam temp is also low this morningcountdowntopregnacy say my Ovulation day is today so Fx.
> 
> Hurray! Fab news!!! I love seeing those lines pop up! Now log off and get bding!!! Good luck! Here's hoping this is our cycle!
> 
> In all honesty I think I missed it this time as only bd on the evening before getting my temp rise. Oh well, at this stage I'm just happy to o. Got my crosshairs this morning. Woo hoo!Click to expand...

I just went to the Loo and had watery/ewcm. We are trying for a girl so no bding 2 day before O and 2 days after. We did bd last week in good timing though.


----------



## stormcloud

hilslo said:


> stormcloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hilslo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hilslo. It is definitely frustrating!! I tried putting my chart in my signature so FX that it worked! I'm new to this :shrug: I really don't know what to make of it... there were two days where I had a very close to positive OPK (could even have been positive... was a close call) so I left those two test dates blank.
> 
> I have quite a short window of LH surge so if I get close to a positive (I use Boots own brand) I put it down as positive as I know that for me I don't get surges at any other time and it is always followed by a temp rise. If your surge is short you may only catch the build up or the trail off rather than the peak (unless you test several times a day!) If this is the case for you, combined with your ewcm and temp rise (even if it is not dramatic) I'd say you did O. Have you done a sensitive hpt with first morning urine? If not go buy yourself one and do it tomorrow - fingers crossed it will be a bfp!!!! :happydance:
> 
> ps if you want to put the picture of your chaart in your signature this is how to do it. I only discovered how to do it hte other day so am still over excited about it!
> 
> When you are on your chart page (using FertilityFriend ) use the drop down option on "sharing" tab at the top. Choose "getcode" in the "charting home page" sub-heading. You then need to copy and past the link contained in the "bbCode Code: (Message Boards) Chart Thumbnail:" boxClick to expand...
> 
> I think I got it in my signature properly this time. I haven't been using OPK's long enough to know what my pattern is yet... and I've just started taking metformin this cycle which is supposed to level out my hormones, so I don't know if that would change my LH surges too. Last cycle I missed my surge and the one before that I had positives for three days. I have still been using OPK's everyday and since I haven't seen another positive I'm thinking I couldn't be pregnant. But if nothing happens by Tuesday I'm going to do a test just in case :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on your crosshairs! Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle!
> 
> Hippielove - congrats on the pos OPK! Go girly :spermy: go!Click to expand...


----------



## Hippielove

Gosh, my bbs are so sore tonight. I'm so hoping to see a major temp rise in the morning. Fx and :dust: to all.


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX Hippielove!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I got a positive OPK this afternoon...time to get busy :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hippielove said:


> Gosh, my bbs are so sore tonight. I'm so hoping to see a major temp rise in the morning. Fx and :dust: to all.

FX for you hun :hugs:



Hopethisyear said:


> I got a positive OPK this afternoon...time to get busy :)

GL :dust: 

Well as for me I got a super faint line on a frer tonight , I will be testing in the morning and hoping it was real , I have had bad luck with frer's :thumbup:


----------



## stormcloud

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well as for me I got a super faint line on a frer tonight , I will be testing in the morning and hoping it was real , I have had bad luck with frer's :thumbup:

GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

Well bbs are not sore this morning and no temp rise umm


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Well as for me I got a super faint line on a frer tonight , I will be testing in the morning and hoping it was real , I have had bad luck with frer's :thumbup:
> 
> Did you test yet? :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: on the frer :cry: I know its early tho and right now I have a very triphasic chart so still have hope :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Tmi lots of ewcm tonight. Yay


----------



## stormcloud

:bfn: this morning so I guess I never did ovulate when FF thought... otherwise something would have shown by now :nope:


----------



## Hippielove

Count down to pregnacy dot com says I'm 3dpo and FF still haven't gave me my cross hairs. Humm, maybe I guess I'm waiting to test now.


----------



## Hippielove

Yay! FF has gave me my crosshairs this morning 3dpo for me.


----------



## Hippielove

Just made the 2014 March Rainbows thread the link is in the OP.


----------



## bluestars

Hippielove said:


> Just made the 2014 March Rainbows thread the link is in the OP.

Hey love where is the link ? Xxx


----------



## Hippielove

bluestars said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Just made the 2014 March Rainbows thread the link is in the OP.
> 
> Hey love where is the link ? XxxClick to expand...

It's on the first page on the first post on the very bottom. You'll see January and Februarys as well.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Pretty sure :witch: is starting show herself :cry: Mabey next cycle for me just waiting for her to hit full force


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> Pretty sure :witch: is starting show herself :cry: Mabey next cycle for me just waiting for her to hit full force

Is your LP always that short every cycle. Your not out yet hun. It maybe IB. FX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sometimes its as low as 12 days , AF is due in 2 days and she has only been late 1 day the last 5 cycles even with late ovulation. The cramps also are way more then implantation cramping its like AF is here already :cry:


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sometimes its as low as 12 days , AF is due in 2 days and she has only been late 1 day the last 5 cycles even with late ovulation. The cramps also are way more then implantation cramping its like AF is here already :cry:

Oh I see, I'm sorry Af is on her way then.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all,

Worked 6 days this week, so must take time to read everyone's posts. My AF came back, first one after the loss. I am CD5 today.

So I am now waiting for ovulation :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL xxDreamxx :hugs:

I am not sure what my body is doing , my temps are back up , watery cm again , No more spotting and my cervix is high again . Still :bfn:'s no for me though but it is still early :thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

Can you move me to waiting to test please - 3dpo yay!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Can you please move me to waiting to test? Thank you :)


----------



## Hippielove

Updated the list ladies.

AFM: At 5dpo I have heartburn (which I don't know if it's from yesterdays foods or not.) My breast hurt and my tummy is upset making me want to throw up any second now it feels like. I think I may go back to bed I feel awful this morning.


----------



## twinmummy06

They sounds like good signs hippie! Maybe not so fun though :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> They sounds like good signs hippie! Maybe not so fun though :hugs:

I sure hope they are, I still have the heartburn though.


----------



## Dollface94

Hey :flower: hope it's okay to join. I'm on day 2 of my period, so around the 28th I should ovulate! Can I be added please :kiss:


----------



## Tricia173

Hey All, I am relatively new to this site, just looking for support from some ladies that understand!

I am currently 5dpo, I am supposed to test on June 22nd. 

Hope it is ok that I join the group!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I had my monitoring u/s today and my lining is 11mm. I have 3 follies, 1 16mm and 2 15mm. I am to take 2 more Menopur injections and trigger Monday at 5PM. IUI is Wednesday at 8AM. He also wants me to start Primogyn on Monday morning, it is an estradiol medicine. He said to help keep AF away for 14 days. I will start progesterone also again, but not sure how much yet. I forgot to ask.

So, I am now waiting to O. :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

Tricia173 said:


> Hey All, I am relatively new to this site, just looking for support from some ladies that understand!
> 
> I am currently 5dpo, I am supposed to test on June 22nd.
> 
> Hope it is ok that I join the group!

Welcome me Tricia! Babydust to you! Xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Dollface94 and Tricia173 Fx for you and :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Tricia & Dollface :wave: FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## Tricia173

I love how welcoming and supportive you guys are! 

Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## Hopethisyear

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies. I had my monitoring u/s today and my lining is 11mm. I have 3 follies, 1 16mm and 2 15mm. I am to take 2 more Menopur injections and trigger Monday at 5PM. IUI is Wednesday at 8AM. He also wants me to start Primogyn on Monday morning, it is an estradiol medicine. He said to help keep AF away for 14 days. I will start progesterone also again, but not sure how much yet. I forgot to ask.
> 
> So, I am now waiting to O. :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Hippielove

Humm, I wonder. I have a slight cramp that is very un-noticeble, but the lower back ache is. Heartburn is gone and no hurting breast now.


----------



## bluestars

Hippielove said:


> Humm, I wonder. I have a slight cramp that is very un-noticeble, but the lower back ache is. Heartburn is gone and no hurting breast now.

Fingers crossed !! :dust: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF is a no show this morning temps up still hopefully she stays far far away for 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck Ruskie!


----------



## LucyLake

AF came for me today looks like :(


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: Lucy


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Tricia and Dollface - hopefully this will be your lucky board:thumbup:

Ruskiegirl - your chart looks really promising! Have you tested this morning?

I'm 10dpo but have been spotting for 4 days now :wacko: so pretty sure I'm out but just hoping AF stays away long enough for my luteal phase to be over 10 days. That way at least I'll be in for a shout next month!

Good luck Hippielove :dust:


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Can you move me to waiting to test please - 3dpo yay!

Good luck Twinmummy06, hope this is your rainbow! <3 :dust:

Hippielove, good luck as well :dust:

Ruskiegirl: your chart looks really good, you need like just one high temp to go triphasic! :dust:


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you Lucy x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:witch: got me this afternoon can you move me to waiting to ovulate , GL ladies !


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Ruskiegirl :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry Ruskie :( :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Sorry that AF got you Lucy and Ruskie.


----------



## hilslo

She got me too!!! She's been busy today! Can you move me to waiting to O too?


----------



## Hippielove

FF 7dpo or 8 by CDTP.com lots of Creamy cm today as well. Cramps here and there.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please can i be moved to waiting to test. Thank u xxx

Sorry to the ladies who the witch got xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh no Hilslo - sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## Livininhope

Can I be added to please? I am waiting to test on June 27 x


----------



## Tricia173

Sorry ladies that got hit by Aunt Flo! She should know when she is not welcome!


----------



## LucyLake

Well said Tricia173!! <3

I'm so sorry Ruskie Girl and Hislo! I'm right there with all of you entering my 3rd month TTC and starting the 5th of annoyingly looooong cycles and days since my miscarriage.


----------



## Hippielove

Livininhope welcome


----------



## Hippielove

List is Updated... Now is there any BFP that hasn't been added yet?


----------



## Mahoghani

Testing next Wednesday when I know I'll be good and late for :witch: . 8dpo... I think. Tracking was a little hit or miss this month again. But I had ovulation pain this month, which I've never had before but have decided to take as a good sign. I had a little very mild cramping and eggwhite CM so of course I was immeditately like Oh Honey....*wink wink* ;) Is it too early to have symptoms do you think? Woke up with very mild nausea yesterday but I think it was probably nothing. In any case, waiting to test. Optimistic and trying not to look at the calendar every 10 minutes. lol.


----------



## Hippielove

Mahoghani said:


> Testing next Wednesday when I know I'll be good and late for :witch: . 8dpo... I think. Tracking was a little hit or miss this month again. But I had ovulation pain this month, which I've never had before but have decided to take as a good sign. I had a little very mild cramping and eggwhite CM so of course I was immeditately like Oh Honey....*wink wink* ;) Is it too early to have symptoms do you think? Woke up with very mild nausea yesterday but I think it was probably nothing. In any case, waiting to test. Optimistic and trying not to look at the calendar every 10 minutes. lol.

I am 8dpo as well future bump buddies. Fx for us.


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello ladies My name is Rosa and i lost my angel in 2010 when he was just 3 1/2 month old. My husband was deployed and it was the worst time of my life. We started trying as soon as he came back and it took us 2 years of fertility treatments to we conceived our first rainbow. We have now decided that we are ready for a second rainbow. So here we are starting our treatments again. I have had an HSG done and found that i have scare tissue and I am not ovulating on my own. My husband still has to have his tests done


----------



## Ruskiegirl

gueyilla1985 said:


> hello ladies My name is Rosa and i lost my angel in 2010 when he was just 3 1/2 month old. My husband was deployed and it was the worst time of my life. We started trying as soon as he came back and it took us 2 years of fertility treatments to we conceived our first rainbow. We have now decided that we are ready for a second rainbow. So here we are starting our treatments again. I have had an HSG done and found that i have scare tissue and I am not ovulating on my own. My husband still has to have his tests done

Welcome hun , I remember seeing you around the forums ! GL with rainbow #2 :dust:


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome and good luck Rosa x


----------



## Hippielove

Gueyilla1985 welcome and I hope it don't take long to conceive Rainbow #2. I am also ttcal rainbow #2


----------



## Hippielove

Dull cramps at 9dpo. I'll be testing cd41 when I'll be late.


----------



## Tricia173

Any one ever experience hot flashes as a sign?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tricia173 said:


> Any one ever experience hot flashes as a sign?

I have , I got them with my second daughter and I had them with my MC 3 years ago


----------



## twinmummy06

Tricia - I had hot flushes just before I found out I was pregnant with my first daughter.


----------



## Tricia173

I have been having them off and on the last couple days... I am scared to hope!


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia173 said:


> I have been having them off and on the last couple days... I am scared to hope!

What dpo are you?


----------



## Tricia173

Today should be dpo 11


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia173 said:


> Today should be dpo 11

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Tricia173

Hippielove said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> Today should be dpo 11
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...

Not yet because I was afraid I wouldn't get an accurate result yet

Think it would be accurate now? I heard the trigger shot I took could delay things?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Tricia173 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> Today should be dpo 11
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet because I was afraid I wouldn't get an accurate result yet
> 
> Think it would be accurate now? I heard the trigger shot I took could delay things?Click to expand...

i got hot flashes all the time before i found out i was pregnant with my rainbow


----------



## Tricia173

Gosh with some of you ladies having experienced the hot flashes too, makes me excited to find out.

I am also swollen, I don't normally have a problem with that but I did very early when I was pregnant before prior to m/c.


----------



## twinmummy06

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> :test: :test: :test:

 I think I will tomorrow morning!


----------



## twinmummy06

Keep us updated :D


----------



## Mahoghani

Sore boobs today... Good sign? I think so... Generally don't get those with PMS. Fingers still crossed. :) 1 more week to testing day. Waiting til I'm good and late. lol.


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia trigger shots can be differcult if you don't test every day until a - come up and the if you are Prego the line will come back I really can't remember how many dpo or like for IVF though.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tricia - Hope you get your BFP tomorrow morning :dust:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls.
Haven't been on this thread for a while. I'm CD16 no idea if I've oed or not yet feels like this cycle is going forever.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ladyluck84

To update: so husbands sperm analysis normal, my bloods and scan normal so the doctor has said if we haven't conceived again by the end of August then they will refer us to a fertility specialist. I know this sounds odd but in away I was hoping there was something wrong because at least we can then try to fix it. When everything is 'normal' and it's just not happening then it leaves me feeling very frustrated! Has anyone else been to the doctor since theirs loss? Mine didn't seem overly concerned just that it takes some people a long time to fall then I was just "unlucky" to miscarry and it is taking me a long time to conceive again.


----------



## Tricia173

Ok ladies I tested this morning, got a faint second line

Today is 14 days post trigger and about 12 dpo, to soon to get excited?


----------



## twinmummy06

Hard to say with the trigger (I totally missed that part before!). I would have thought it would be out of your system by now but stranger things have happened. 
Do you have another test? Maybe test again tomorrow or the day after and a darker line should be your answer ;)


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Hard to say with the trigger (I totally missed that part before!). I would have thought it would be out of your system by now but stranger things have happened.
> Do you have another test? Maybe test again tomorrow or the day after and a darker line should be your answer ;)


Yea I was thinking I would test tomorrow too and hopefully get a darker line!


----------



## GalvanBaby

My tigger is usally gone by 9 days past trigger or 7DPO, but it is different with everybody. Fx this is it!!


----------



## LucyLake

Tricia173: Awesome news, sounds like this is your Bfp!! <3


----------



## Tricia173

I talked with my dr office the morning and they gave an all clear for blood work tomorrow morning... Fx!


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck!!


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia173 said:


> Ok ladies I tested this morning, got a faint second line
> 
> Today is 14 days post trigger and about 12 dpo, to soon to get excited?

Oh gosh the trigger shot should be already out of your system I say it's a BFP. But the only way to make sure is to test every day until 15dpo to see if it gets darker.


----------



## Hippielove

Update one me: I have been cramping since this morning I have never had cramping before AF comes only before I conceived my son and after I gave birth to him they went away. But, this is my first cycle after my MC though. :dust: to all.


----------



## Tricia173

Hippielove said:


> Update one me: I have been cramping since this morning I have never had cramping before AF comes only before I conceived my son and after I gave birth to him they went away. But, this is my first cycle after my MC though. :dust: to all.

Good luck hope it means good things!


----------



## twinmummy06

Best of lucky hippie!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Hippielove

Sunday or Monday morning not sure yet.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hippie - I hope that's a good sign for you :dust:


----------



## twinmummy06

Exciting - they sound very hopeful!


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you ladies. I really hope they are good signs.


----------



## twinmummy06

Hippie could you please move me to GOT MY BFP!!!!! :happydance:

9dpo night pee, faint but there and pink - not having any luck gettin much to show in a picture coz my lighting is dodgy! Hopefully tomorrows FMU will be better!

Will join the march thread :D


----------



## stormcloud

twinmummy06 said:


> Hippie could you please move me to GOT MY BFP!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 9dpo night pee, faint but there and pink - not having any luck gettin much to show in a picture coz my lighting is dodgy! Hopefully tomorrows FMU will be better!
> 
> Will join the march thread :D

Congrats twinmummy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Hippie could you please move me to GOT MY BFP!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 9dpo night pee, faint but there and pink - not having any luck gettin much to show in a picture coz my lighting is dodgy! Hopefully tomorrows FMU will be better!
> 
> Will join the march thread :D


congrats!


----------



## Tricia173

I GOT MY BFP! Blood test confirmed it today. 

Can you move me please 

So excited!


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia173 said:


> I GOT MY BFP! Blood test confirmed it today.
> 
> Can you move me please
> 
> So excited!

I knew it... Congrats.......

Now when are you due? There are PAL due date thread on the fist post.


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats to Tricia173 and twinmummy06 they got BFPs


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Tricia173 said:


> I GOT MY BFP! Blood test confirmed it today.
> 
> Can you move me please
> 
> So excited!

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats Tricia!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats ladies x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Woohoo congrats ladies :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngrats ladies!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

LOL I posted here, but forgot to post the most important aspect of my week. I had IUI on Wednesday. We had a sperm count of 519 million post wash!! I am now 2dpiui. My test day is July 3.


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck GalvanBaby!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats on your BFP's Tricia & Twinmummy!!!

Dr. called with my CD21 BT and I did O this month with my level at 19.08....yay! Just hoping we caught that egg, but not looking like it from my chart so far.


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay for O'ing Hopethisyear! I hope you caught the egg xx


----------



## ladyluck84

Tricia173 said:


> I GOT MY BFP! Blood test confirmed it today.
> 
> Can you move me please
> 
> So excited!

Congratulations!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats girls!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both!! Xx


----------



## Hippielove

What do you ladies think of my chart? Temps are still up they usually go down at 10dpo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tricia173

Twin mummy congrats!


----------



## stormcloud

Hippielove said:


> What do you ladies think of my chart? Temps are still up they usually go down at 10dpo. Any thoughts?

Looks very promising to me!! :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

stormcloud said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart? Temps are still up they usually go down at 10dpo. Any thoughts?
> 
> Looks very promising to me!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope so.


----------



## Hippielove

Blah, 12dpo I haven't been myself all day long. I have been tired, stoamch has been feeling weird all day. This morning I had a hint of queasiness. I also have been feeling hungry a lot today as well. I really hope this is it.


----------



## twinmummy06

Eeeeep!!! Hopefully hippie!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hippielove said:


> Blah, 12dpo I haven't been myself all day long. I have been tired, stoamch has been feeling weird all day. This morning I had a hint of queasiness. I also have been feeling hungry a lot today as well. I really hope this is it.

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Stupid time zone shows me as ovulating today but it was yesterday - I felt it (ouch)

Can I be moved to waiting to test/2WW please :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hippie, have you tested?! Chart looks great!!!

I'm officially in the TTW, eeekkk!! Can you please move me? So excited & nervous for my first TWW post MMC!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, Hippie, Fx for a BFP!!!

I am 4dpiui. My temp continues to rise. yesterday it was 98.5 today it was 98.8. Progesterone taking as suppositories works better than orally! I hope it continues to stay up there and in 7 days I get a BFP followed by a positive beta with great numbers on July 3rd!

Can you please move me to waiting to test? :)


----------



## Hippielove

I haven't tested yet. 13dpo and still waiting for AF to be late. She usually comes on 13dpo but she was a no show this morning, still have all day for her to show up but this is my first cycle past mc.


----------



## Hopethisyear

FX'd for you Hippie :dust: I hope AF doesn't show for you. Looks like she is going to show for me a bit early :(


----------



## Hippielove

Hopethisyear said:


> FX'd for you Hippie :dust: I hope AF doesn't show for you. Looks like she is going to show for me a bit early :(

I hope she don't either, wow that is a temp drop for sure, sorry if AF comes early.


----------



## Hopethisyear

And FF made my crosshairs dotted since I marked my CM as EWCM yesterday. I know I O'd for sure since I had CD21 blood test done.


----------



## Hippielove

Hopethisyear said:


> And FF made my crosshairs dotted since I marked my CM as EWCM yesterday. I know I O'd for sure since I had CD21 blood test done.

That's okay I usually get ewcm before getting af, but everyone is different though.


----------



## Hippielove

So, AF is still not here. Cramps on and off today just noticeble. Had to take a nap today as well, I was so tired yesterday and today.


----------



## Tricia173

Hippielove said:


> So, AF is still not here. Cramps on and off today just noticeble. Had to take a nap today as well, I was so tired yesterday and today.

When will you test?


----------



## hope4rainbow

Just wanted to check in. I'm still waiting on af, I remember this long wait after my first m/c. On day 47 since my 2nd m/c. I've got a prescription for Clomid once we get the clear though! Good luck all ladies about to test! :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Tricia173 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> So, AF is still not here. Cramps on and off today just noticeble. Had to take a nap today as well, I was so tired yesterday and today.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...

When I'm able to get to walmart and get a test. Could have done it last night, but I forgot until on the way home.


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats to Tricia173 and twinmummy06!!!!


----------



## Mahoghani

Ahh! Hippie you're killing me! lol. I am on the edge of my seat waiting for you to test. :)

Haven't gotten AF either. But it's still early. My cycle is unpredictable within two days one way or the other so I'm not for sure late til Tuesday evening. I tested early two days ago and got BFN... as expected. I have been weepy and weird but that doesn't necessarily mean anything... Really really want to go test but another BFN will just crush me. :(

Trying real hard to hold out til at least Tues night.

Good luck Hippie!


----------



## Tricia173

Good luck Mahoghan! Hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Hippielove

Cd41-14dpo still no AF... Got some FRER testing tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck hippie!! Eager to see your results!


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> Good luck hippie!! Eager to see your results!

Thank you I need it. You ladies should have seen the look when I told DH I needed to get a test. As we walk to the tests he walked and said Bubby and I will be in the toys. Lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hippie, I hope you get your BFP tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

It's 12:35AM and can't sleep. I am so freaken nervous to test.


----------



## bluestars

Im waiting to test. Af due on sat. Had crampy feelings for last couple of days so took a test yesterday and had a faint line and tested an hour after and was negative. I told myself I wouldnt get my hopes up but I did and now I feel blown out. Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Dying from anticipation for you to wake up and test hippie!!


Blue stars - dont feel out yet, maybe the second test didnt have as much hcg from only an hour hold. Good luck for your next test, hope you get another second line xx


----------



## bluestars

twinmummy06 said:


> Dying from anticipation for you to wake up and test hippie!!
> 
> 
> Blue stars - dont feel out yet, maybe the second test didnt have as much hcg from only an hour hold. Good luck for your next test, hope you get another second line xx

Thanks. To scared to test again now. Will test fmu on friday xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hippielove said:


> It's 12:35AM and can't sleep. I am so freaken nervous to test.

Really hope you get :bfp: my fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fx'd for you hippie!!


----------



## LucyLake

Yay and congrats Twinmummy06 and Tricia173!!!!! <3

Good luck today HippieLove!! <3

Ladies, I'm on day 10 and got a peak smiley on Clearblue today. This is the second month in a row that I've peaked on day 10. My whole life, day 10 involves cramps and the start of the ovulatory process. The problem is I don't actually o until day 14-16 and had a peak day 15 as well last month.

Ladies, when would you bd? My husband has tired out from starting on day 8 and last month we did it everyday up until day 15, o'ed day 16. Failed.

When did you bd and get pregnant? Confused because with our 9 year old, we simply bd everyday. We were 24 then and now 34 and it's not as easy.


----------



## twinmummy06

I would be doing it every day - from the start of your peak, the day of O and the day after just incase. 

But I know what you mean about getting tired and bored lol. Sometimes it feels like such a chore all this baby making :haha:

I hope this month is THE month Lucy.


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> I would be doing it every day - from the start of your peak, the day of O and the day after just incase.
> 
> But I know what you mean about getting tired and bored lol. Sometimes it feels like such a chore all this baby making :haha:
> 
> I hope this month is THE month Lucy.

Thank you for your advice Twinmummy!!! I will get hubby to try!!! Problem had been he works 60 hours a week or more at our limo biz and tires out by the day of o :D. Last month, we made it to day 15 started day 8. But, I o'ed day 16 and didn't catch :cry:

Thank you and huge congrats!!!!! <3. A spring break baby perhaps!!? :happydance:


----------



## twinmummy06

Thank you xx

No spring break here in Australia :D

I hope you catch that eggy this time x


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> No spring break here in Australia :D
> 
> I hope you catch that eggy this time x

Ohhhh right!!! I would love to be where you are, Texas is hot at the moment. :D congrats again and thank you so much! I will bd today!! :D


----------



## Hippielove

Didn't test this morning. I woke up spotting and now waiting for AF to hit in full force.


----------



## LucyLake

Hippielove said:


> Didn't test this morning. I woke up spotting and now waiting for AF to hit in full force.

Huge hugs Hippielove and hoping it's implantation bleeding <3


----------



## Hippielove

I don't know if it's IB or not.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Hippie :hugs: I'm waiting for AF to show for me too!


----------



## Hippielove

Just test and got a BFN.


----------



## ebonymama

nice thread ladies....

hello all,

can u put me down for waiting to ovulate which suppose to happen in about a week.......


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome ebonymama


----------



## ebonymama

hello hippie,

love your avatar (i think that is what they call it lol) pic...i was diagnose with pcos back in may of this year and my OBGYN put me on metformin and i got my first period (36 days) last week...:happydance:

so right now i am tempimg looking for that drop in temp to try and catch that egg.....

i dont use opks or look for cm or anything so hoping for the temp shift...
so we shall see in a week or so...


----------



## Hippielove

Well, she's here.

I'll be taking:
Vitex 400mg
Folic Acid 4000mg
EPO 3000mg (only to Ovulation)
Baby Aspirin 81mg
Prenatal
And walking at least 3 miles a day


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hippielove said:


> Well, she's here.
> 
> I'll be taking:
> Vitex 400mg
> Folic Acid 4000mg
> EPO 3000mg (only to Ovulation)
> Baby Aspirin 81mg
> Prenatal
> And walking at least 3 miles a day

GL this cycle hun !
Started having my fertile Cm and ovulation pains they tend to happen at cd 10 for me and stay until I ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh no hippie, I'm so sorry :hugs: doesn't she know she's not welcome!


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome ebonymama. If your not watching other sings like cm while temping are you just BD every other day to cover bases?


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: :hugs: Hippie! Evil AF!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So sorry Hippie-sounds like you've got a good plan though!! Fx'd this is your cycle!!


----------



## Hippielove

Thanks ladies, maybe this cycle will be the one.


----------



## Hippielove

Disneybaby26 said:


> So sorry Hippie-sounds like you've got a good plan though!! Fx'd this is your cycle!!

Thanks, I sure do.


----------



## hope4rainbow

My cycle finally started, could you bump me to waiting to O? :flower:


----------



## Tricia173

Sorry hippie! :hugs: hopefully the next one is it!


----------



## Mahoghani

:witch: arrived this morning. :( Sorry Hippie. Had my fingers crossed we'd be bump buddies. Maybe next month though. :) 

Disappointed but ready to start trying again. Please move me to waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Hippielove

Hope4rainbow and Mahoghani sorry AF got you guy as well.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Has anyone in here used Clomid?


----------



## ebonymama

twinmummy06 said:


> Welcome ebonymama. If your not watching other sings like cm while temping are you just BD every other day to cover bases?

hey twinmummy,

firstly congrats on your next little bean...

and yes that is what i do to try and cover all bases...i hope it eventually works...


----------



## Livininhope

Happy to say I got my BFP! It coincides with my referral appointment tomorrow so will see what the specialist says. Over the moon/petrified doesn't quite cover it :/ 

Sorry to those AF got. FX for next cycle x


----------



## bluestars

Livininhope said:


> Happy to say I got my BFP! It coincides with my referral appointment tomorrow so will see what the specialist says. Over the moon/petrified doesn't quite cover it :/
> 
> Sorry to those AF got. FX for next cycle x

Congratulations honey!!! :happydance::hugs:::happydance: xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Woohoo livininhope! :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats livininhope


----------



## Hopethisyear

hope4rainbow said:


> Has anyone in here used Clomid?

I'm about to start my third round of clomid. I am being monitored and have been Oing, just not catching that egg.


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats Livininhope!! <3 :hugs: 

HippieLove, Mahoghani, I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. Hoping for more good news on this thread this coming month. An Easter baby would be amazing! <3


----------



## GalvanBaby

hope4rainbow said:


> Has anyone in here used Clomid?

I did 3 cycles alone, no BFP, but had 1 follie the first cycle, 2 the 2nd, and 3 the third. I have since been diagnosed with a LP defect.

I used Clomid with 2 Menopur shots in March and got a BFP, but had a MC at 6 weeks.

My new RE does not like to use Clomid for more than 2 or 3 times. 

I did have hot flashes and mood swings with it though.


----------



## theclarks8687

Ok I know I haven't been on much but I just took a digi and it sqid pregnant. I have already had two miscarriages. I am so scared right now and praying this one will last that it is hqrd fo me to be excited. Sry for the misspelled words. New phone is a bitch to type with.


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Ok I know I haven't been on much but I just took a digi and it sqid pregnant. I have already had two miscarriages. I am so scared right now and praying this one will last that it is hqrd fo me to be excited. Sry for the misspelled words. New phone is a bitch to type with.

Congrats... Now you can go to one of the PAL due threads. The links are on the first post


----------



## bluestars

Well Af is due tomorrow... Took a couple of tests and all :bfn:. Really thought this month was it. Had some signs ... think im going crazy... time to give it a rest and back off a big for me i think.. "trying" doesnt seem to be working. :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi I got my bfp a while ago, I'm now almost 8 weeks along :) congrats to everyone that got their bfp and good luck to those waiting :)


----------



## Hippielove

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi I got my bfp a while ago, I'm now almost 8 weeks along :) congrats to everyone that got their bfp and good luck to those waiting :)

Congrats, please join one of the PAL Due Date threads the link is on the first post.


----------



## bluestars

Witch showed :( another month gone ! Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

sorry bluestars :hugs:


----------



## SATH

Hi could I join in :hi: I had 2 mc' s last year. We've been trying again since September but no hint of a bfp, think I've been stressing out of it so gonna try a more chilled approach if I can. Got af yesterday.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome SATH.


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I'm back at trting again. This sucks


----------



## Hippielove

theclarks8687 said:


> Well I'm back at trting again. This sucks

Oh my, I am so sorry.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Af got me. Please can u move me to 'waiting to ovulate'. Cheers xxx


----------



## LucyLake

I'm so sorry about your AF Bluestars, hope you get you BFP very soon :babydust:

So sorry for your loss TheClarks!! :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

Hi ladies

Mind if I join? Sorry for everyone's loss.

I had an ERPC on 30/05 after a MMC. 

Approaching the 5 week mark with no AF yet so I'm hoping I'll be able to get back on the horse, so to speak, soon xx


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.


----------



## MrsAmk

I'd like to join here....put me on the waiting to ovulate list. I am TTC for the first month post losing my son stillborn. Thank you!


----------



## Nat0609

LucyLake said:


> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.

Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.

Did it take long for your cycles to return?


----------



## bluestars

Welcome Mrs Amk. I am so very sorry for you loss. I hope you find some support in this forum. There is many different stories and i have found these ladies very supportive. <3 

Welcome Nat <3 <3 I dont think i can help much with the period thing. after GB to the boys i had a long one (2-3 weeks long) then i came 28 days after the start of my pervious bleed... so even then i wasnt that irregular. Hope it shows up soon ! <3 <3 


xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Welcome Nat <3 <3 I dont think i can help much with the period thing. after GB to the boys i had a long one (2-3 weeks long) then i came 28 days after the start of my pervious bleed... so even then i wasnt that irregular. Hope it shows up soon ! <3 <3
> 
> 
> xxx

Thanks, I hope so too. Or that it doesn't come back at all and i get bfp instead lol!

I tried to private message you back after your last one but it said your mailbox was full xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat <3 <3 I dont think i can help much with the period thing. after GB to the boys i had a long one (2-3 weeks long) then i came 28 days after the start of my pervious bleed... so even then i wasnt that irregular. Hope it shows up soon ! <3 <3
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too. Or that it doesn't come back at all and i get bfp instead lol!
> 
> I tried to private message you back after your last one but it said your mailbox was full xxClick to expand...

That would be even better!! Haha i was going to mail you earlier. Got tied up at work and forgot. I emptied my mail box now.. not actually sure if i deleted messages that i havent read! How are you? xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey Hippielove

Could you move me too waiting to O please. How are you? xxx


----------



## Nat0609

> That would be even better!! Haha i was going to mail you earlier. Got tied up at work and forgot. I emptied my mail box now.. not actually sure if i deleted messages that i havent read! How are you? xxx

It would be better but not holding my breath! Think my luck has well and truly ran out now!

I'm ok actually, well I've stopped crying about it at least! I'm just thankful for what I have I guess so try not to focus on what I haven't got.

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> That would be even better!! Haha i was going to mail you earlier. Got tied up at work and forgot. I emptied my mail box now.. not actually sure if i deleted messages that i havent read! How are you? xxx
> 
> It would be better but not holding my breath! Think my luck has well and truly ran out now!
> 
> I'm ok actually, well I've stopped crying about it at least! I'm just thankful for what I have I guess so try not to focus on what I haven't got.
> 
> How are you doing? XxClick to expand...

Awk honey i still cry randomly. Everyone says its good to cry but i still cant cope with it when i cry!! 

Im not so grand this week trying to do everything i can to keep focused on anything else! Due date is the 5th of July! Really not looking forward to it. Cant believe its here already! Never felt so empty as i do now. :cry:

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I did a test yesterday at 11DPO and got a BFN. :cry: Everybody keeps telling me to wait until my betas on Wednesday, but I feel like all hope for this cycle is gone. I really hope for a great surprise Wednesday, but I doubt it.

If I am not pregnant, I won't make it back in time for this cycle and next cycle will be NTNP because we will not be in town during fertile days then. My next IUI will be the end of August or beginning of September.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Progesterone Test 6/28 confirmed no O yet...I really had thought I had...argh :( can you please move me back to waiting to O??

Does anyone have any experiences with late o? My preggo cycle I Od CD 37 and I'm scared if I keep trying and O that late again I'll end up with another MMC...OB doesn't seem to think that's responsible for MC but who knows...stupid body!!!


----------



## theclarks8687

Hope everything is going well for everyone. I started bleeding today so it official Im back to trying again.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi! Can you please move me to waiting to O? Thanks! Hopefully 3rd round of clomid will be the lucky one.


----------



## twinmummy06

Sorry you haven't o'ed yet Disney. Hopefully soon x

I o'ed on cd27 this time, but I usually have 6 week cycles (when my cycles are 'regular-ish' anyway). I'm not so sure O time really reflects egg quality though - I O'ed about cd14 (for once!) and ended up with a chromosomal abnormality loss.


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be even better!! Haha i was going to mail you earlier. Got tied up at work and forgot. I emptied my mail box now.. not actually sure if i deleted messages that i havent read! How are you? xxx
> 
> It would be better but not holding my breath! Think my luck has well and truly ran out now!
> 
> I'm ok actually, well I've stopped crying about it at least! I'm just thankful for what I have I guess so try not to focus on what I haven't got.
> 
> How are you doing? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Awk honey i still cry randomly. Everyone says its good to cry but i still cant cope with it when i cry!!
> 
> Im not so grand this week trying to do everything i can to keep focused on anything else! Due date is the 5th of July! Really not looking forward to it. Cant believe its here already! Never felt so empty as i do now. :cry:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I knew it was coming close but didn't know whether you'd want me to mention it or not. 

So sorry huni :hugs: xx


----------



## bluestars

[/QUOTE]

I knew it was coming close but didn't know whether you'd want me to mention it or not. 

So sorry huni :hugs: xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks nat &#9825; got family coming over to visit I hope that will be a good distraction. :hugs:xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Hope you enjoy your time with your family Bluestars, chin up huni :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsAmk

Nat0609 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Did it take long for your cycles to return?Click to expand...

I had one anovulatory cycle last month, and took Clomid this cycle.


----------



## Nat0609

MrsAmk said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Did it take long for your cycles to return?Click to expand...
> 
> I had one anovulatory cycle last month, and took Clomid this cycle.Click to expand...

Thank you.

So sorry for your sleeping angel :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## ebonymama

hey all,

how are u ladies doing?

hope all is well....

to the ladies who have lost....sorry about that...i to have been there with my first ever pregnancy being a still born baby girl :cry: and i just know the hurt lingers on but u just have to be strong and with my prayer and lots of support u will get by....:hugs:

so to update: i think i have ovulated got two high temps in a row so waiting to see what tommorrow temps will be like and hopefully FF confirms....

i just have a lil itcy (probably sensitive) nipples....
a lil one sided pain...

but i guess by the end of the week i will know if i am definitely in the two week wait....by will keep bding just in case...

well have a nice day ladies....
:hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Nat0609 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Did it take long for your cycles to return?Click to expand...

Hi Nat0609,

I waited 1 AF and then hubby wanted to wait one more so we didn't have a Christmas/New Year baby and because the MC baby was a huge surprise to us and he was one and done for 9 years.

My first cycle was 31 days after my MC
Second was 25 days and made me ohhhhh so nervous about my luteal phase, but the OB told me to take the average of 31 and 25...I overhauled my diet and started running again to work on the phase.
Third cycle and first TTC was 28 days
4th was 28 days, I got my period both months on day 28.

I was a 26-27 day cycle kind of girl before the MC. Hope yours return quickly, I took about 3 1/2 weeks for my levels to drop to 0 but think I may have o'ed at about 11 hgc. Our bodies can bounce back fast. Huge hugs <333333


----------



## bluestars

Thank you nat xxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

MrsAmk said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Did it take long for your cycles to return?Click to expand...
> 
> I had one anovulatory cycle last month, and took Clomid this cycle.Click to expand...

How long was your annovatory?? I'm on cd27 with no O and hoping it doesn't take forever bc doc gave me clomid today and I'm ready to get this show on the road!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can you move me to waiting to test please today is O day Thankies :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

LucyLake said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Nat0609 <3 Hope you get your rainbow soon and so sorry to hear about your loss. I also had a MMC at 10 weeks with misoprostol on Feb 28.
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for your loss too.
> 
> Did it take long for your cycles to return?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nat0609,
> 
> I waited 1 AF and then hubby wanted to wait one more so we didn't have a Christmas/New Year baby and because the MC baby was a huge surprise to us and he was one and done for 9 years.
> 
> My first cycle was 31 days after my MC
> Second was 25 days and made me ohhhhh so nervous about my luteal phase, but the OB told me to take the average of 31 and 25...I overhauled my diet and started running again to work on the phase.
> Third cycle and first TTC was 28 days
> 4th was 28 days, I got my period both months on day 28.
> 
> I was a 26-27 day cycle kind of girl before the MC. Hope yours return quickly, I took about 3 1/2 weeks for my levels to drop to 0 but think I may have o'ed at about 11 hgc. Our bodies can bounce back fast. Huge hugs <333333Click to expand...

Thanks, so I can maybe expect things to be a bit hit and miss for a while!

I'm on Day 35 now and normally I have 28 days cycles like clockwork. I went back to that straight after DD. AF took forever after DS but then back to 28 days the second cycle.

TMI but CP is still high and closed so don't think AF is coming any time soon xx


----------



## Hippielove

I have noticed that my temps are so much lower this cycle. Maybe it's the bipolar wealther we have here in Missouri, USA or my body is finally getting back on track after being on my special PCOS diet/exercise plan after my miscarriage. Humm...


----------



## ebonymama

hello all,

hope yall are bless and are having a good day as do i 
i jus wanna update u ladies ...FF gave me cross hairs today so apparently i am 3DPO...so its got me down to test july 19th....

i dont feel excited cause i usually get bfns....:cry:

but i guess i will remain hopeful and observe what i am feeling.....
sorry to be such a drag about it...


----------



## Dollface94

Can you move me to waiting to test please! xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

my af finally showed up on its own! sad life when your happy about that lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to update you, that I got my :bfp: and had it confirmed by a blood test today. I am in total shock, as we were waiting for IVF in August and just thought that there was no harm in trying at home whilst we waited.

I am scared, so very scared....we only lost our little one 8 weeks ago (tomorrow) and we found out yesterday what took him from us (Triploidy). Anyway.... just have to have hope that things will be ok and take each day as it comes.

Anyway....thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bluestars

Huge congratulations Dream! Thats amazing ! 

Xxxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats Dream!!

I am back to waiting to test, finally ovulated!! Only on bd on ovulation day so well see...I'm just happy I finally Od and won't have a 100 day cycle!! Lol


----------



## Katarina

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I just wanted to update you, that I got my :bfp: and had it confirmed by a blood test today. I am in total shock, as we were waiting for IVF in August and just thought that there was no harm in trying at home whilst we waited.
> 
> I am scared, so very scared....we only lost our little one 8 weeks ago (tomorrow) and we found out yesterday what took him from us (Triploidy). Anyway.... just have to have hope that things will be ok and take each day as it comes.
> 
> Anyway....thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations Dream.


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats xxDreamxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

COngratulations Dream!!!

I will be testing tomorrow. If it is still a BFN, I will stop meds and be waiting for AF to start. I am 14DPO, but on progesterone so that is more than likely why AF hasn't started yet.


----------



## theclarks8687

Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats Dream that is awesome !!


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD2 for me. :cry: Oh well. We won't be TTC this cycle, I will be out of town the whole cycle.


----------



## Hippielove

Cd13 and my chart is looking awesome so far to me. My breast is feeling weird right now, so hopefully this cycle will be different than the others after my MC.


----------



## Nat0609

AF got me after over 5 weeks xx


----------



## Hippielove

Holy Crap ladies cd14 and I'm ovulating I am so in pain. I have never had this bad of ovulation pains in my life. Although I am amazed that I'm ovulating this damn early I haven't had this short of a cycle since June 2012


----------



## Disneybaby26

Woohoo!! Catch that eggie, Hippie!!


----------



## Hippielove

Disneybaby26 said:


> Woohoo!! Catch that eggie, Hippie!!

I hope we do... Thanks


----------



## Hippielove

April PAL thread already dang this year is going fast.


----------



## Nat0609

Just an update to say I started bleeding but felt funny so did a test and it was positive. I'm still bleeding and not getting much progression with my tests although they are getting darker.

Had bloods done yesterday and will probably have a repeat tomorrow.

Gah, just my luck this :-( xx


----------



## Hippielove

Nat, your in my prayers girly. Hope everything turns out to be fine with baby. Do you know when you are due?


----------



## ebonymama

hello all,

i jus though i'd come by an update..and then i read your post nat....hope all goes well for u....

according to FF today i am 10dpo i am soo tempted to test but i dont feel excited...have been getting bfns all the cycles i have been trying so i guess i am discouraged......

will come back and let yall know if i test..


----------



## Nat0609

Hippielove said:


> Nat, your in my prayers girly. Hope everything turns out to be fine with baby. Do you know when you are due?

I haven't got a clue what's going on. I don't know if I'm still pregnant or not, not 100% sure when I ovulated either. Didn't have AF between ERPC and this.

Confusing beta of 6 (???) yesterday but had BFP on a FRER with FMU and a Tesco home brand test with SMU. The Tescos are less sensitive.

Repeat test on Monday. Fingers crossed for a miracle xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I might have my start ladies what do you think ?
Here is a pic of today's test it is the bottom one :thumbup: The one above it is from last night before bed
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/SAM_0887_zpsa5b81c2a.jpg


----------



## Nat0609

I see it on the bottom too Ruskie, I think BFP.

Congrats xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I see the line and your temp is crazy high x


----------



## hilslo

Congratulations NAt! :happydance::happydance: I hope everything is okay - it must be a nerve-wracking time but hang in there! x

ruskie - I can't see it on my computer (but that probably says more about my computer than your test!) but that is a fabulous rise in temps! :thumbup:

Hippie - I ovulated a couple of days ago too and got my crosshairs today. I'm not very optomistic though as my temp rise was quite small so thinking it may not have been a very good ovulation and combined with my extreeemely short luteal phase last month :shrug: I don't think I'm in with much of a shout but put me in waiting to test anyway! We can symptom spot together this cycle!


----------



## Nat0609

hilslo said:


> Congratulations NAt! :happydance::happydance: I hope everything is okay - it must be a nerve-wracking time but hang in there! x

Thanks.

Very nerve wracking! Bleeding has almost stopped so praying for a miracle xx


----------



## hilslo

fingers crossed! x


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats Dream, Ruskie, and Nat! 

Please move me to waiting to test. I had my mid cycle u/s after clomid on Monday and I had one mature egg that I'd either already ovulated or was about to! :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

Nat still have you in my prayers

Ruskie I see that line 

Hilalo yay for being a cycle buddy

To the rest of you ladies :dust:


----------



## IcePrincess

Hi ladies mind if I join in. I am a mom to a 3 1/2 yo ds and trying for #2. Had mmc a week before my birthday 1/7/2013. Went in for routine us at 12 weeks but measured only 6+1. Tried medication but almost bleed out and had to have an emergency dc. We are very nervous to try again. I am day 3 of my cycle today! Excited to try again.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome IcePrincess


----------



## Nat0609

My tests aren't getting any darker so pretty sure it's not going to be good news xx


----------



## Hippielove

So yesterday I got dotted cross hairs on cd13 on FF this morning on both FF and countdowntopregnancy (cdtp) moved my cross hairs with a solid Red Cross Hairs to cd14 now I knew I didn't Ovulate on cd13 though, but it was just the matter of time it would have been fixed. I think we BD'ed in the right timing as well. Now to wait for AF to be late.


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

how yall doing...feeling kinda down...

tested today at 11 dpo and it was BFN on a CBE plus.... that was with second morning urine....

i just fed up... 

had a dip in BBT but still above coverline...

so i guess i am waiting for AF..

yall think there is still hope


----------



## Nat0609

Earliest I've ever got bfp is 12 dpo so there's hope xx


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskie how's the testing going?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

No big change today same kinda line , Saving my frer since I will be due for AF on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> No big change today same kinda line , Saving my frer since I will be due for AF on Sunday :thumbup:

Can't wait until Sunday I'm getting very excited for you.


----------



## bluestars

Was wondering if anyone could help. I had a pos opk test but no temp drop. Any one have any odeas whats going on? X
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-07-11-20-00-05.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Bluestars - I had a pos OPK on CD10 too, the next few days negative, then positive again yesterday and today. The first surge was just my body getting ready to O, not sure if that's the same thing that's happening with you. Keep BDing and keep testing in case you have another surge later in your cycle. Do you usually O this early?


----------



## bluestars

Thank you hopethis year! TE=Hopethisyear;28376327]Bluestars - I had a pos OPK on CD10 too, the next few days negative, then positive again yesterday and today. The first surge was just my body getting ready to O, not sure if that's the same thing that's happening with you. Keep BDing and keep testing in case you have another surge later in your cycle. Do you usually O this early?[/QUOTE]

Thank you hopethisyear the first time I have temp this month. But first I have ever had postive opk. Been testing since march. Xxx


----------



## Exmxb

Hiya ladies! We found out on an ultrasound when I was supposed to be 10 weeks (about 3 weeks ago now) that bubs had passed away, and finally just two days ago, the miscarriage happened. It was a horrible experience, and I'm a little scared about the idea of it happening again, but I still want to try again for another. It is a bit of a relief now, after all the waiting, as I felt like I was stuck in a limbo between being pregnant, but knowing that it was not going to last. 

Sorry for ALL our losses! <3 <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Exmxb - I'm sorry for your loss. The limbo time is the worst and I know how you feel. I hope you can start TTC again soon :hugs:


----------



## Dollface94

AF was due today. Every month without fail I wake up with my period. This month I haven't.. I know there's still time buttttt can I be moved to waiting to test :) If AF shows her face (hopefully not!) then i'll come back :)


----------



## bluestars

Hopethisyear said:


> Bluestars - I had a pos OPK on CD10 too, the next few days negative, then positive again yesterday and today. The first surge was just my body getting ready to O, not sure if that's the same thing that's happening with you. Keep BDing and keep testing in case you have another surge later in your cycle. Do you usually O this early?

Hey sorry to ask another question but how long where your cycle? Mines is usually 28-29 days. Not sure if my next pos is going to come at all! Xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskie any difference in the test yet?


----------



## Hopethisyear

bluestars said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Bluestars - I had a pos OPK on CD10 too, the next few days negative, then positive again yesterday and today. The first surge was just my body getting ready to O, not sure if that's the same thing that's happening with you. Keep BDing and keep testing in case you have another surge later in your cycle. Do you usually O this early?
> 
> Hey sorry to ask another question but how long where your cycle? Mines is usually 28-29 days. Not sure if my next pos is going to come at all! XxxClick to expand...

Usually between 29-32 days and I usually O around CD16. I'm on clomid though so it might be a little different situation. I'm going to the Dr today to see if I did O yet.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope same shadowy line , My temp dropped this morning so I am thinking I got evaps on those tests AF is due sunday


----------



## LucyLake

Hi ladies,

I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER at 14 dpo, nice dark lines, hope they stay that way <3 :cloud9: My due date based on my last period is 3/23/13.

Thank you to all of you for so much support and encouragement. 

Ladies waiting to test: some things that were weird about this month that made me think this was it: positive OPK's continued, I got another Clearblue peak on dpo 5 and highs on dpo 2, 3. I think I would have continued to get them had I kept testing as I had cramping in one area up until now.....so any of you with continuous + OPK's---seems like a great sign!!

I also had spotting after intercourse on Day 14.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Lucy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluestars

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER at 14 dpo, nice dark lines, hope they stay that way <3 :cloud9: My due date based on my last period is 3/23/13.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for so much support and encouragement.
> 
> Ladies waiting to test: some things that were weird about this month that made me think this was it: positive OPK's continued, I got another Clearblue peak on dpo 5 and highs on dpo 2, 3. I think I would have continued to get them had I kept testing as I had cramping in one area up until now.....so any of you with continuous + OPK's---seems like a great sign!!

Huge Congratulations honey ! thats fantastic :D <3 xxx


----------



## Nat0609

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER at 14 dpo, nice dark lines, hope they stay that way <3 :cloud9: My due date based on my last period is 3/23/13.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for so much support and encouragement.
> 
> Ladies waiting to test: some things that were weird about this month that made me think this was it: positive OPK's continued, I got another Clearblue peak on dpo 5 and highs on dpo 2, 3. I think I would have continued to get them had I kept testing as I had cramping in one area up until now.....so any of you with continuous + OPK's---seems like a great sign!!

Congrats xx


----------



## Hippielove

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER at 14 dpo, nice dark lines, hope they stay that way <3 :cloud9: My due date based on my last period is 3/23/13.
> 
> Thank you to all of you for so much support and encouragement.
> 
> Ladies waiting to test: some things that were weird about this month that made me think this was it: positive OPK's continued, I got another Clearblue peak on dpo 5 and highs on dpo 2, 3. I think I would have continued to get them had I kept testing as I had cramping in one area up until now.....so any of you with continuous + OPK's---seems like a great sign!!

Congrats, now you can go to the March PAL thread the link is on the first post.


----------



## confuzion

Coming in late here but can I be added? Miscarried two days ago and the bleeding is turning into spotting. Initially, I thought maybe wait a bit to get pregnant again, but I hate not being pregnant anymore and just want to become pregnant ASAP.

So I guess you can count me as waiting for ovulation.

Congrats LucyLake on your BFP!


----------



## Nat0609

So just to update with my position.

I'd been getting faint positives since last Sunday. I started bleeding Sunday night and continued to bleed lightly for a couple of days. Pregnancy tests were still positive.

I had a beta taken on Tuesday which came back at 3! I'd had positives, within the time frame, on a supermarket home brand that same day.

Had a repeat beta today which was 31 so doubling every 30 hours. So, for the time being at least it seems I'm PAL with no AF between xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Nat!!! Fingers crossed for you...stick little bean!!!


----------



## Nat0609

Hopethisyear said:


> Congrats Nat!!! Fingers crossed for you...stick little bean!!!

Thank you xx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi can I join?

Just saw this thread. I'm praying for a 2014 rainbow ....for us all!!M

I'm waiting to O


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Confuzion and c.m.c .... Wishing you the best of luck :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I went to the Dr yesterday and they did a scan and I ovulated from both sides this cycle...yay!!!


----------



## bluestars

Hopethisyear said:


> I went to the Dr yesterday and they did a scan and I ovulated from both sides this cycle...yay!!!

Hopethisyear thats great!! fingers crossed you catch them!! xxx


----------



## Disneybaby26

CD1 for me girls - Hippie can you please move me to waiting to O?

Not shocked bc our timing was crap due to a late O and wonky temps...going to be more attentive to fertile symptoms this month and keep up the bd up until I def see O on bbt! Come onnnn August rainbow!! My birthday is in August so maybe a birthday BFP :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Omg, can't wait to see your post tomorrow. Congrats


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Ruskie! I don't think I could wait to test again, I'd be out the door to get a FRER right away!!


----------



## confuzion

Ruskiegirl said:


> Faint line this morning , Not going to tease with any pictures cause its really faint . I will try a frer tomorrow morning :thumbup:

Congrats! I'll be stalking :haha: Hope it's a sticky positive!


----------



## ebonymama

just passing through to congratulate all the ladies who their bfps.....

H n H nine months....

woohoo.....

i am 15dpo according to FF but i think i ovulated later which is y AF hasnt shown as yet...did a CBE-plus @ 11dpo and it was bfn.....i just don't want to c another bfn so i waiting it out.....

and also sorry for your loss confuzion....in time u will heal...and never 4get your angel......:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nothing on this mornings test the :witch: is still late tho !


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Ruskie :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you though, you aren't out yet.


----------



## Hippielove

:-( sorry Ruskie.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

There is still hope :thumbup: AF is still late and My FMU could have been diluted to I think it was only a 4 hour hold this morning I got up during the night


----------



## Hopethisyear

FX'd!


----------



## IcePrincess

Exmxb said:


> Hiya ladies! We found out on an ultrasound when I was supposed to be 10 weeks (about 3 weeks ago now) that bubs had passed away, and finally just two days ago, the miscarriage happened. It was a horrible experience, and I'm a little scared about the idea of it happening again, but I still want to try again for another. It is a bit of a relief now, after all the waiting, as I felt like I was stuck in a limbo between being pregnant, but knowing that it was not going to last.
> 
> Sorry for ALL our losses! <3 <3

Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to me. If you need to talk feel free to message me. <3 I have just started to try again after our loss in January, you will know when it is time. Xx


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats to you ladies with BFPs. Hoping for sticky beans for you all!


----------



## bluestars

Hey can you move me to two week wait please ! Hope all you ladies are all ok! Xxxx


----------



## Hippielove

I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

faint line this morning , they dont seem to be getting any darker . AF is still late but I am expecting the worse since my tests arent getting any darker


----------



## Hippielove

Ruskiegirl said:


> faint line this morning , they dont seem to be getting any darker . AF is still late but I am expecting the worse since my tests arent getting any darker

I think your implantion was on 10dpo so wait a few days then test again.


----------



## Hippielove

Oh I forgot to ask when are you due Ruskie?


----------



## Nat0609

Hippielove said:


> I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.

FX xx


----------



## markswife10

Hippielove said:


> I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.

eek! Good luck! I had IB at 7 and 9 DPO so right around that time! I hope this is it for you girl! <3 

Ruskie, hoping for you! Good luck! 

:dust: to all of you ladies! I'm thinking about you all and cheering you on! Come on :bfp:s!


----------



## markswife10

Ruskiegirl said:


> faint line this morning , they dont seem to be getting any darker . AF is still late but I am expecting the worse since my tests arent getting any darker

Are you still using the green handled tests? Those take FOREVER to darken, I used them for my pregnancy back in July last year before the MC. Even when I had a positive digi and definite positive FRER the lines on those were barely visible! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AF showed up this afternoon onto August


----------



## markswife10

Big big hugs Ruskie! :hug: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

So sorry Ruskie :hug:


----------



## Hippielove

markswife10 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.
> 
> eek! Good luck! I had IB at 7 and 9 DPO so right around that time! I hope this is it for you girl! <3Click to expand...

Thank you, I really hope this is it for DH and I.


----------



## Hippielove

Been tired half the day and I'm now getting a headache.


----------



## markswife10

Hippielove said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.
> 
> eek! Good luck! I had IB at 7 and 9 DPO so right around that time! I hope this is it for you girl! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I really hope this is it for DH and I.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!! <3


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hippielove said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo a little IB spotting I hope. I'm catching up on my favorite show Heartland and I'm so weepy.
> 
> eek! Good luck! I had IB at 7 and 9 DPO so right around that time! I hope this is it for you girl! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I really hope this is it for DH and I.Click to expand...

I hope so too :dust:


----------



## hilslo

Ruskie -oh no I was absolutely convinced that rise was it! Onwards and upwards though. New cycle new hope - lots of baby dust to you!

Hope - this wait is a killer isn't it? I've had a temp dip 8dpo and trying desperately not to get too excited yet. I've had spotting from 5dpo :-(( but it's got lighter and now appears to have gone completely ( even after bm -sorry tmi I know!). 

I'm scared that was my period and that my temps are only high due to the lovely hot weather. On the other hand FF says to test tomorrow. I'm far too scared of seeing a BFN though. Or even worse a BFB but then get af afterwards.

Argh - I've git such a pessimistic brain but optomistic heart and they're fighting!!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Is really feeling bad this evening. Boobs hurt, tired and not feeling good.


----------



## Hopethisyear

hilslo said:


> Argh - I've git such a pessimistic brain but optomistic heart and they're fighting!!!!

That is exactly what I've been thinking, but couldn't put it into words! Fingers are crossed for you sweetie that you get your BFP tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Omg, hilslo congrats on the bfp. When are you due go to the first post and join the pal thread.


----------



## Hippielove

How does my chart look ladies.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Looks great to me!! Another girl on another thread said that you can't really tell anything from your temps until 10dpo and if that's the case your chart looks promising!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## hilslo

Thanks Hippie! So excited but so scared in case it's another ectopic! If it's still sticking on Monday I'll phone up for a scan at 5-6 weeks. Please be in the right place this time little bean. 1 in 10 chance that it's not but that means 90% chance it will be so keeping everything crossed. Due date would be 30 March if it sticks!

Your chart looks amazing!!!!! A dip, ib spotting and now a huge rise - I'm pretty confident you're going to get a bfp too! We can be bump buddies! When are you going to test? )


----------



## hilslo

Ps too scared to move over to pal boards right now so will probably stay round here until that first scan!


----------



## Dollface94

Waiting for OV please x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations hilslo!!! Praying that your little bean sticks in the right spot :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Thanks Hippie! So excited but so scared in case it's another ectopic! If it's still sticking on Monday I'll phone up for a scan at 5-6 weeks. Please be in the right place this time little bean. 1 in 10 chance that it's not but that means 90% chance it will be so keeping everything crossed. Due date would be 30 March if it sticks!
> 
> Your chart looks amazing!!!!! A dip, ib spotting and now a huge rise - I'm pretty confident you're going to get a bfp too! We can be bump buddies! When are you going to test? )

Praying for a sticky bean.

We would be bump buddies, if we conceived this cycle. will be due march 31st by O date but LMP April 1st. I tested today it was bfn, I won't test again until if AF is late.


----------



## bluestars

Was wondering if any of you lovely ladies know what to expect my temp to do of I was to get a pos this month? Just keeps rising xx


----------



## hilslo

We would be bump buddies, if we conceived this cycle. will be due march 31st by O date but LMP April 1st. I tested today it was bfn, I won't test again until if AF is late.[/QUOTE]

It's still early - I'm still very hopeful for you! I have everything crossed. 

Bluestars - the triphasic temp rise will only occur after implantation as it is the additional pregnancy hormones that cause the rise. Rising temps before cd7 are unlikely to mean pregnancy. That said, last time I got pregnant I found that my post-ov temps were a bit higher than usual so fingers crossed for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Nina83

Hippielove, can you remove my name from the BFP? I miscarried about a month ago.
I'm still lurking around here, no need to put me on any list right now!


----------



## c.m.c

After tomorrow I think I might be in the tww! Not sure yet though!


----------



## MrsAmk

I'm back on CD 5 and trying Femara this time around. Praying for a blessing!!


----------



## bluestars

Whats Femera? Xxx


----------



## Hippielove

13dpo at little cramped on my right side with sore BB's.


----------



## hilslo

Good signs Hippie and your temps are still nice and high. Are you testing tomorrow?

I've been stupid and used an ic this afternoon and the line was there but not very dark so now I'm worried. Why did I test??? I've tested twice once on thurs and once on fri using frers so I know I shouldn't compare with a different brand but I thought it would be darker since i got my first positive 3 days ago. 
Now back to worrying about ectopic......


----------



## c.m.c

Please don't worry hilslo....IC are crap tests!! 

Can your Dr do HCG for you?


----------



## hilslo

I'm not sure. GPs in the uk are generally rubbish at doing any tests unless you look like you're dying. Even when my tube had ruptured and I was in agony I had to wait an hour for epu to open. 
I'm going to phone the sonographer tomorrow to get booked in for the early scan. Last time my hcg increased like with a normal pregnancy. I even got 3-4 weeks on a digital the day before i was supposed to too so I don't think hcg testing would convince me everything was ok. I need to see it in the right place with my own eyes!
The sonographer who found it was in the wrong place was so lovely. She visited me on the ward a few times post op and gave me her number so we can get her next time ( I no longer have confidence in some of the other sonographers as they missed that it was ectopic in my 12 week scan)

Hoping with everything I have that this one will be my rainbow.

How are you feeling about the tww? I'm hoping this is the month for us one-tubers!


----------



## c.m.c

Ectopics are sooooo hard to diagnose....I thought midwives do the 12 week scan and sonographers do the 20 week? 

My HCG was over 5000 day of surgery o I know how u feel about not trusting HCG.

Did u have pain last time? I had soooo many signs looking back now I knew it was doomed from the start.

You seemed to get your BFP on time which is good. Roll on 2 weeks to get your scan


----------



## hilslo

I had no pain and no spotting at all. I was truely shocked when we found out!
Hurry up two weeks for both our sakes. I hope it's good news for both of us (and all the other ladies!)


----------



## confuzion

congrats hilslo! Hoping this is your sticky rainbow!

So this is my cycle after m/c and I'm so confused with my temps. I'm thinking maybe I ovulated on CD10, which is super early and from what I read ovulation is usually delayed? Also I'm having pregnancy symptoms that I wasn't having before when I actually was pregnant! (like nausea and really bad headaches). I'm terrified that I didn't pass everything and may need a d&c (really don't want to go through that. I really want to move on.) Anyway, any of you ladies can shed some light on this for me :wacko:?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi, confuzion- is your doctor following your betas to zero? Your temperature will be all over the place no matter what, some women O before their first period after MC, some don't. The best way to tell where you're at is your betas. For me, (MC at 6 weeks discovered at 12 week scan), AF took a painstaking 60+ days to return. Hopefully yours comes sooner rather than later but trying to tell what's going on from temps will be difficult for sure.

So, so sorry about your loss. It's a horrible thing to go through and the aftermath isn't that much fun either when all you want to do us try again, hang in there. Xx


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Good signs Hippie and your temps are still nice and high. Are you testing tomorrow?
> 
> I've been stupid and used an ic this afternoon and the line was there but not very dark so now I'm worried. Why did I test??? I've tested twice once on thurs and once on fri using frers so I know I shouldn't compare with a different brand but I thought it would be darker since i got my first positive 3 days ago.
> Now back to worrying about ectopic......

No more testing with ic's all they do is worry you.


----------



## hope4rainbow

BFP 14 dpo on clomid! I'll be starting progesterone and lovenox injections today! :happydance: I think my due date will be on April Fool's Day! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hilslo

Hope4rainbow - congratulations!!!!! Fantastic news!!! Is this the first time you'll be taking progesterone and lovenox ( no idea what lovenox is nut sounds good lol!). Fingers crossed this one is the one!!!!
I bookwd my early scan today. Aug 8th and I'll know if this one is in the right place ( if it doesn't all ho disastrously wrong before then!)

Will you be able to get an early scan after your previous losses?


----------



## hilslo

Ps - I've thrown away the remaining 2 ics i have so no morr temptation to hand!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hope4rainbow - congratulations. Im on clomid too and 6dpo now. Do u have sore boobs? If so what dpo did they start being sore? X


----------



## hope4rainbow

hilslo said:


> Hope4rainbow - congratulations!!!!! Fantastic news!!! Is this the first time you'll be taking progesterone and lovenox ( no idea what lovenox is nut sounds good lol!). Fingers crossed this one is the one!!!!
> I bookwd my early scan today. Aug 8th and I'll know if this one is in the right place ( if it doesn't all ho disastrously wrong before then!)
> 
> 
> Will you be able to get an early scan after your previous losses?

Hilslo- lovenox is a blood thinner, I was diagnosed with antiphospholipid antibody syndrome which causes blood clots that can keep the placenta from working properly.

I'm actually going today for my 28 day clomid appt, my dr said I'll be high risk b/c of my syndrome so I'm guessing I'll be going back in a few weeks after today (I know we won't see much today). Best of luck for your appt, I'll be thinking about you, much better odds that your LO is in the RIGHT spot!!! :hugs:



MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hope4rainbow - congratulations. Im on clomid too and 6dpo now. Do u have sore boobs? If so what dpo did they start being sore? X

MrsBroodyPant- Mine haven't been sore yet. With my other pregnancies it started around 5 weeks, so I'm thinking it'll be similar. Only one more week for you! I tested at 7 dpo, 9 dpo, and 11 dpo and all BFN. Then today, BFP!!:thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Disneybaby26 said:


> Hi, confuzion- is your doctor following your betas to zero? Your temperature will be all over the place no matter what, some women O before their first period after MC, some don't. The best way to tell where you're at is your betas. For me, (MC at 6 weeks discovered at 12 week scan), AF took a painstaking 60+ days to return. Hopefully yours comes sooner rather than later but trying to tell what's going on from temps will be difficult for sure.
> 
> So, so sorry about your loss. It's a horrible thing to go through and the aftermath isn't that much fun either when all you want to do us try again, hang in there. Xx

Thank you. I really appreciate it :). Yes they're supposed to be monitoring my betas but my next appointment for bloodwork is August 1st which just feels really far away at the moment.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats to hope4rainbow!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats hope4rainbow


----------



## c.m.c

Hilslo so glad you have your ultrasound date! My fx or u


Hope4rainbow....soooooo happy or you!! Congrats


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Hope4rainbow!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I'm now in the tww!! Am not feeling positive this month!


----------



## Hopethisyear

It sucks when you feel like that so early...sorry!


----------



## ebonymama

wow.....congrats congrats congrats to all the bfpers.....

happy n healthy nine months.....

i tested last week thursday and it was bfn....but no af yet...
now i am thinking i didnt ovulate...

i am have a OBGYN appt 2morrow so i will know my status...

no symptoms or anything....

i wish they do an ultrasound and they mysteriously find a bean in my uterus....:haha:

so wish me luck for 2morrow and i update on friday...

yall keep good...


----------



## hope4rainbow

Good luck Ebony! :hugs:


----------



## mdub19

Hello all - is it too late to join this thread?!
I had a mmc in May and this is my first cycle and first TTC since. My first AF was pretty normal. I'm now in the TWW and expecting AF tomorrow. She hasn't shown yet, but I've been having brown spotting since Sunday. I used to get some spotting for two days before AF, but never this long. Did anyone else have spotting and then get a BFP after a MC? 
My hopes are fading - with the spotting, mild cramping and slightly heavier BB'S, I feel like she's going to show up anytime. 

Good luck to everyone else out there waiting to test and huge congrats to anyone who's had a BFP after a MC! :winkwink:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hippie-when are you testing?? Your chart looks fab!! Are you late?


----------



## hilslo

Mdub. I too used to have spotting 2 days before Af. My first af after my ectopic was lots of spotting then a weirdly light af. The one after i had spotting for five days but then it stopped and the next day I got my bfp. 

Still waiting to see if it is in the right place. I bumped (no pun intended!) my early scan forward to 1st Aug as I'm getting odd twinge and v scared. Hopefully they'll be able to see a sac or at least something in the right place. Pleaseeee.....

Hippie - I think you should test too - your chart's looking great!

Cmc - Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## mdub19

Thanks Hilslo, that gives me hope! There was some reddish spotting today but it's still mostly on the brown side. 
Best of luck to you at your appointment! How long ago did you get your BFP?
I'm sure everything will be great for you. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Hippie have you tested? Your chart looks amazing! <3 Fx'd so hard for you!


----------



## hilslo

Not very long ago! I'm 4w3d (based on ovulation) and got my bfp last Thursday.

Good luck!


----------



## hilslo

Not very long ago! I'm 4w3d (based on ovulation) and got my bfp last Thursday.

Good luck!


----------



## hilslo

Sorry -stupid phone ( or stupid operator of phone!) means I always double post!


----------



## Hippielove

Disneybaby26 said:


> Hippie-when are you testing?? Your chart looks fab!! Are you late?

I'll be testing tomorrow and friend is bring my a test.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome mdub19 and good luck.


----------



## markswife10

Good luck testing tomorrow Hippie!!! <3 Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you all. Hope this is it as well to the ones that still waiting for their bfp's.


----------



## hilslo

:test::test::test: The suspense is killing me!


----------



## mdub19

:witch: came yesterday. sigh. The miscarriage really sets you back......feel like we've been trying forever now. :cry:

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## markswife10

Eeeks Hippie I totally can't wait for you to test! <3


----------



## Hippielove

Test was negative ladies will test again in a few days if AF is still late.


----------



## markswife10

Sorry about AF and the MC Mdub19 :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Hippielove said:


> Test was negative ladies will test again in a few days if AF is still late.

Boooo! I was totally hoping it would be positive today! Hopefully AF stays away and you get a shy BFP! Good luck! <3 :hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

Hi ladies! Sorry for everyones losses! I had an ectopic back in December 2012. I just started ttc again. Just had a positive opk on Monday. Should be testing in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Hippie! I hope AF stays away for you. I got another BFN today too.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome schultzie18


----------



## IcePrincess

Today was my due date :(


----------



## bluestars

Ice princess huge hugs for you!! Mine was on he 5th of July! Stay strong honey! <3 xxxx


----------



## stormcloud

Sorry iceprincess and bluestars :nope::hugs: Mine was back on May 24. Hopefully we all get our rainbow babies soon!

On a happy note... I am finally in my 2ww!!! I know most people dread this, but I'm just so happy to finally ovulate! :happydance:

Also congrats to those who got their BFP's recently!


----------



## bluestars

Woow stormcloud! Fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## hope4rainbow

Ice and Blue, those are hard days. Mine was June 2nd, and I had to stay busy. My other due date isn't until Dec. but hopefully this LO sticks around and that due date won't be quite as difficult. :hugs:


----------



## schultzie18

My due date is fast approaching! I was due Aug. 14. I know that will be a very difficult day! I am so sorry that so many of you women have to go through this! But I see so many that get their rainbow baby and I believe that we all will get our bfps soon! Sending :dust:


----------



## Dollface94

Hey hannah, aw loads of babydust for you then:))

how is everyone? i've got another question hahaha, 
I've just got a new job, it's nothing elaborate, just in o2 the phone shop, but I need to know how long I have to be there before i'm entitled to maternity?
I've finished college and the plan was that I wouldn't work if I was pregnant after that time but i'm not pregnant and it's pointless not working for the time being.. It's a temporary to permanent role so if I like it and pick it up quickly then i'll be made a permanent member of staff and it's full time if that makes any difference! I obviously don't want to stroll in there and start asking about maternity at my age and them getting the wrong idea!!


----------



## jadoechols

We had mc with d&C on 6/26. Still waiting for AF. But want to try again. 

I am 39 hubby is 41 and we have older kids (youngest is 12.. he has 4 I have 1). 
BUT we want his, hers and ours. 

Here's to 2014!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls do you mind if i join you my hubby and i have decided to ttc again we had our first rainbow together 11 months ago ( my 2nd rainbow ) i have had 4 losses with my husband and 1 loss with my eldest father so i dunno where i kinda belong here or ttc section xx


----------



## hope4rainbow

Welcome, Jenny! So sorry about your losses, baby dust to you! :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Jenny25 and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## jenny25

thank you both very much its a scary road but i excited to try it again xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Jenny!


----------



## Hopethisyear

How are you doing Hippie?


----------



## confuzion

Ovulation more or less confirmed on CD16 for me :) so now I guess you can put me down as waiting to test! Though 1 AF may be best before getting pg again so if it's a negative it won't be that big of a let down. And there wasn't that much BD'ing going on so a bfn wouldn't be a surprise either. Hope to see some more BFP's around here!


----------



## Hippielove

Hopethisyear said:


> How are you doing Hippie?

I'm doing great and you? Seems to me that AF will be here in full flow later tonight been spotting since 12 this morning.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Sorry to hear hippie :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Hippie


----------



## jenny25

sorry hippie xxx


im waiting to ov i actually dont know what day i ov i havent tracked it but i am going to get some ovulation tests but its between cd16 -cd19 pcos has buggered my ov date up xxx


----------



## Hippielove

So far spotting haven't gotten light yet. TMI it's only time it's noticeable is when I check my CM.


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> So far spotting haven't gotten light yet. TMI it's only time it's noticeable is when I check my CM.

19 DPO and no period? With an implantation dip to boot! You're much more patient than I. You should be going for a blood test!


----------



## Hippielove

TMI: I think DH has kicked AF in light flow mold because we BD'ed tonight. Only way to find out is wait until morning and check my pantie liner then.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hope af has not arrived hippie. 
Welcome Jenny!
I am almost done my TWw! Testing Friday if no af!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies is any of you use fertility friend They have a huge deal on their Facebook page for VIP membership! Only 24.95 for a year! Follow the link under promo on their page. Note does not work on smartphones. My was almost running out and I hate to pay full price


----------



## Hippielove

3rd AF showed sometime this morning. Oh well, we may not try hard this cycle do to DH is going out of town for a week for work in August. Crap, I just thought the last time he went out of town I got pregnant with our son. That was 5 years ago.


----------



## schultzie18

So sorry Hippie! Sending you :hugs: I know how hard it is to see the mean old witch!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Hippie, she's probably going to show for me today too :( Hope you get some BD time in August.


----------



## jenny25

I'm sorry hippie :-( xxx


----------



## Hippielove

I think we are going to bd every other day until DH leaves for a week. Hope it works. FX


----------



## c.m.c

I'm 9 dpo today but I think I got my BFP.

I'm petrified...I imagine pain an am so terrified its another ectopic


----------



## schultzie18

Cmc congrats on the bfp! I pray its not ectopic


----------



## confuzion

c.m.c said:


> I'm 9 dpo today but I think I got my BFP.
> 
> I'm petrified...I imagine pain an am so terrified its another ectopic

Congrats! :happydance:

Don't let the past ruin the experience for you. Try to think positive and let yourself be happy. Easier said than done I know. thinking of you.


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats c.m.c


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF showed for me last night :( On to a non-medicated cycle.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congratulations cmc!!!


----------



## jssmprime29

Its beautiful moment that comes after miscarriage. I loved this post. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Mahoghani

So, when I got home from work last night I was sad for no good reason, have had to pee all the time all day and started crying listening to some random song on the way home from work. Nothing abnormal because my AF was due yesterday. No sore boobs, none of that so I wasn't real hopeful. I get home at 3am though and I hadn't gotten my AF yet so I tested. I got a light but definite BFP!!!

I am just in shock. I seriously didn't expect a BFP. Was just testing so I could stop wondering and stuff some panty liners in my purse. I was so depressed after my BFN last month that I stopped tracking, stopped looking at my chart. Stopped paying attention to when we BDed. Stopped getting on here to talk about it. Just tried not to think about it. I.... I really don't know how to feel. I want to be so excited but I feel like as soon as I do that it'll turn out to be a chemical. And at the same time I am so scared to be pregnant again. All the horrible things that could happen have already run through me head at least once. And I keep thinking about Silver. Wondering if he picked out a baby brother or sister to send to us. The only person I've told is my husband. His response was a less than epic "Okay then." lol. I think he's in shock too.


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats Mahoghani


----------



## confuzion

Big congrats to mahoghani!


----------



## jenny25

congratulations xxxx


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats mahoghani! H & H 9 months!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Mahoghani!!!!


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats mahoganies!


----------



## gueyilla1985

Omg! I'm totally shocked!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mahoghani

gueyilla1985 said:


> Omg! I'm totally shocked!

Congrats! Welcome to the club. :)


----------



## confuzion

gueyilla1985 said:


> Omg! I'm totally shocked!

Yay congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Thank you so much ladies. I still can't believe it. I
I have taken like 10 test but only in the frer can you really it the lines.


----------



## Tricia173

gueyilla1985 said:


> Omg! I'm totally shocked!

Congrats!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats gueyalla1985


----------



## mdub19

Congrats!!


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats!!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hey ladies double checked this AM and I got this! :bfp:
So excited but so scared it will turn out like last time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats IcePrincess


----------



## stormcloud

IcePrincess said:


> Hey ladies double checked this AM and I got this! :bfp:
> So excited but so scared it will turn out like last time.

Congrats IcePrincess!!! I just tested this morning at 10 dpo and got a :bfn: but I see that you had a negative test before a positive so it gives me some hope!!


----------



## hope4rainbow

stormcloud- I had a bfn at 11 dpo, didn't test again until 14 dpo with my bfp. It's not over! :hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Ice princess....yippeeeeeee! Congrats. I know it's terrifying...take one day at a time xxxx


----------



## hilslo

Wow bfps flying in. Huge congratulations to you both!!!!

Hippie - I finally plucked up the courage to post in the March 2014 rainbows post so I guess it's also time to add me to the list of those that got their bfps too. Still can't believe it and still incredibly nervous. I definiely still feel more at home here though so I hope you don't mind me lurking. x


----------



## Disneybaby26

Congrats to all the BFP ladies!!! Happy and healthy mine months to all of you!!

Hippie- could you please move me to waiting to test??


----------



## confuzion

Disneybaby26 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP ladies!!! Happy and healthy mine months to all of you!!
> 
> Hippie- could you please move me to waiting to test??

Ditto hippie! 9 dpo today. Expect AF on Monday. Will wait 2 more days to test since I don't know how my body has changed since the m/c.


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Wow bfps flying in. Huge congratulations to you both!!!!
> 
> Hippie - I finally plucked up the courage to post in the March 2014 rainbows post so I guess it's also time to add me to the list of those that got their bfps too. Still can't believe it and still incredibly nervous. I definiely still feel more at home here though so I hope you don't mind me lurking. x

You preggos give us hope... Why wouldn't it be okay to support us that are still waiting for our bfps.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm on the waiting to O list again.


----------



## bluestars

Waiting to O for me to xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Wow, praying that we have lots of rainbows due in May.


----------



## confuzion

I got a faint positive on my HPT today. But I'm not counting it as a real positive yet because it's the first I've taken since my m/c and idk if it's leftover hcg. I guess the only way to know is to hear the results from my blood test at 6 dpo (hopefully tomorrow) and see if the line gets any darker? So afraid that it's going to be a disappointment that I'm not even excited.


----------



## futrbabymaker

I'd love to be included. I'm hanging out in the 2ww until the 12th.


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> I got a faint positive on my HPT today. But I'm not counting it as a real positive yet because it's the first I've taken since my m/c and idk if it's leftover hcg. I guess the only way to know is to hear the results from my blood test at 6 dpo (hopefully tomorrow) and see if the line gets any darker? So afraid that it's going to be a disappointment that I'm not even excited.

Praying its your bfp.


----------



## Hippielove

futrbabymaker said:


> I'd love to be included. I'm hanging out in the 2ww until the 12th.

Welcome


----------



## lune_miel

:hi: I've been following this thread since my MMC in April. Had 2 unsuccessful cycles TTC again, and it's taking longer than I expected. I'm starting my 3rd cycle today and going to the Dr soon to discuss next options. I love to read how you're getting your rainbows!


----------



## Hippielove

lune_miel said:


> :hi: I've been following this thread since my MMC in April. Had 2 unsuccessful cycles TTC again, and it's taking longer than I expected. I'm starting my 3rd cycle today and going to the Dr soon to discuss next options. I love to read how you're getting your rainbows!

Welcome, I to had my miscarriage in April and on my third cycle as well.


----------



## confuzion

So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.


----------



## hope4rainbow

confuzion said:


> So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.

Fantastic news!!! Come join the April board when you're ready!! :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

hope4rainbow said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.
> 
> Fantastic news!!! Come join the April board when you're ready!! :hugs:Click to expand...

What she said.


----------



## stormcloud

confuzion said:


> So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.

Congrats Confuzion!!

I think I got my BFP too!! A couple days ago I pulled my 10 dpo test out of the trash (I know, I know this is a no-no!) 20 minutes after I took it and noticed a SUPER faint line. Then the next day I got a faint line within the time limit on three different brands. Took two more cheapies today (12 dpo) and they are a bit darker (especially once they dried). Soooo excited but also super nervous. I should get my 21day test results tomorrow and am hoping everything looks okay. Praying for this to be my sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo! Huge congratulations Stormcloud and Confuzion. Fingers crossed this is your thb for both of you! x


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats stormcloud.


----------



## confuzion

stormcloud said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.
> 
> Congrats Confuzion!!
> 
> I think I got my BFP too!! A couple days ago I pulled my 10 dpo test out of the trash (I know, I know this is a no-no!) 20 minutes after I took it and noticed a SUPER faint line. Then the next day I got a faint line within the time limit on three different brands. Took two more cheapies today (12 dpo) and they are a bit darker (especially once they dried). Soooo excited but also super nervous. I should get my 21day test results tomorrow and am hoping everything looks okay. Praying for this to be my sticky bean :happydance:Click to expand...

Big congrats!! May you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> hope4rainbow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> So I called my midwife clinic and found out my results from 6dpo. My hcg was 0.9 last week! So my positive hpt's are probably that. A positive! Happy but because my lines are so faint I'm going to wait a bit before counting it as a BFP. They're barely visible in the light at the moment. But usually my temp dips at 11 dpo and it hasn't so Fx this is a sticky one.
> 
> Fantastic news!!! Come join the April board when you're ready!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What she said.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies. Testing again on the 8th and if I see a darker line then I will join up!!


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats! Af showed for me! This cycle I am going to try clomid.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats ladies!!!!!!


----------



## ErinsHope

Hey ladies,

First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots. 

We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!

Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!


----------



## c.m.c

ErinsHope said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!

Hi so sorry fir your losses:hugs:

Were you advised to wait 3 months after the metho shots?


----------



## jenny25

wow this seems like a lucky thread :D congrats to all the new bfp :D hope i follow in suit with you all :D xxx


----------



## stormcloud

ErinsHope said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!

Welcome ErinsHope - sorry to hear about your losses :( :hugs: 

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## confuzion

My temp went down this morning. Pretty sure it's a chemical and expect to start bleeding within the next day or 2.


----------



## ErinsHope

c.m.c said:


> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!
> 
> Hi so sorry fir your losses:hugs:
> 
> Were you advised to wait 3 months after the metho shots?Click to expand...

I had spoken with my docter about waiting the 3 months, and she advised that waiting the one month would do as they used a lower dose for me, and just to make sure I take prenatals before hand.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome ErinsHope


----------



## c.m.c

ErinsHope said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!
> 
> 
> Hi so sorry fir your losses:hugs:
> 
> Were you advised to wait 3 months after the metho shots?Click to expand...
> 
> I had spoken with my docter about waiting the 3 months, and she advised that waiting the one month would do as they used a lower dose for me, and just to make sure I take prenatals before hand.Click to expand...



That's great you don't have to wait. I had surgery and dint need the shot. FX for you:hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Jenny25, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> My temp went down this morning. Pretty sure it's a chemical and expect to start bleeding within the next day or 2.

Did you test this morning?


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> My temp went down this morning. Pretty sure it's a chemical and expect to start bleeding within the next day or 2.
> 
> Did you test this morning?Click to expand...

Yes. Another super duper faint line. I think I jumped to conclusions with the chemical. I'm being super paranoid I think lol. I did some research and there's tons of people who have a drop in temp and it rises back up the next day. Plus it's still above my coverline. I'm going to back off testing for a bit. What will be will be and if AF stays away for a week or so I'll test again even if by then I'll be sure I'm pregnant but just to see a darker line.


----------



## schultzie18

I got AF. Onto next month. I will be starting clomid next cycle. Hoping for my rainbow!


----------



## ErinsHope

c.m.c said:


> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!
> 
> 
> Hi so sorry fir your losses:hugs:
> 
> Were you advised to wait 3 months after the metho shots?Click to expand...
> 
> I had spoken with my docter about waiting the 3 months, and she advised that waiting the one month would do as they used a lower dose for me, and just to make sure I take prenatals before hand.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great you don't have to wait. I had surgery and dint need the shot. FX for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm pretty happy about it, mind you the first AF after it took her good sweet time. Hopefully I will be ovulating soonish, I use the strips but so far not even detecting any LH which is fairly unusual for me, if I go by what my cycle says, I should be O'ing around the 10th or 11th, so hopefully will get a positive ovulation test soon. 

How was the recovery for your surgery? The Dr was going back and forth on doing the surgery, but because of my uteruses it would be a much more difficult and risky surgery, so it was a fingers cross and hope the medicine worked kind of situation.


----------



## confuzion

I'm out. It's either of 3 situations: I'm crazy and there were never any lines, OR I had a chemical, OR I got 3 evaps in a row. Whatever the situation, glad the wondering and back and forth is over with. Maybe having an AF in between would be better for me anyway. Hope to be back in the tww soon. Good luck to everyone else still waiting.


----------



## schultzie18

Confuzion I am so sorry about the whole situation. Atleast you can move on and know whats going on and hopefully closer to your rainbow!


----------



## stormcloud

confuzion said:


> I'm out. It's either of 3 situations: I'm crazy and there were never any lines, OR I had a chemical, OR I got 3 evaps in a row. Whatever the situation, glad the wondering and back and forth is over with. Maybe having an AF in between would be better for me anyway. Hope to be back in the tww soon. Good luck to everyone else still waiting.

So sorry confuzion!! :( Hang in there :hugs:

Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one!


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,

wow....a bunch of bfps........

lots of congrats to the ladies who are soon to be mummies....

i wish i could be there to but i dunno ladies .......i am at a total lost....

ok so here is the thing i have PCOS and doc prescribed metformin @ 1000mg
all find and good (i took the generic brand)......the cycle was 36 days with a shift in temp

but when i went to refill the pharmacist gave me glucophage......now today is CD 53.....where is AF .....i last tested on 25th july at OBGYN office using urine and it was BFN.....my OB then prescribed 50mg of clomid to be taken on CD 2-6

so now the glucophage is finished there is no AF and i am shy to test....at least i don't want another bfn....

my symptoms are overly sensitive hard erect nipples....darken areolas and i noticed my urine is very smelly......i drink lots of water but its still there....the last few days i have been extremely gassy as well....

so i doh know where i am at this point.....

i am thinking to try a different OB to see what he/she can do for me...


----------



## c.m.c

ErinsHope said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErinsHope said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> First time posting here, but hoping for a 2014 rainbow! I've had two miscarriages, the first was a MMC over Christmas 2012, and the second was ectopic in June of this year (my birthday weekend), luckily I didn't have to have surgery, just had to have the shots.
> 
> We are ready to start trying again for our 1st baby. Hoping that this time it works out for us, I also have Uterus Didelphys which basically means I have two uteruses (uteri?) which will make for a more high risk pregnancy if I can ever manage to make it past the 1st trimester!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, lots of babydust to everyone in the group!
> 
> 
> Hi so sorry fir your losses:hugs:
> 
> Were you advised to wait 3 months after the metho shots?Click to expand...
> 
> I had spoken with my docter about waiting the 3 months, and she advised that waiting the one month would do as they used a lower dose for me, and just to make sure I take prenatals before hand.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great you don't have to wait. I had surgery and dint need the shot. FX for you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty happy about it, mind you the first AF after it took her good sweet time. Hopefully I will be ovulating soonish, I use the strips but so far not even detecting any LH which is fairly unusual for me, if I go by what my cycle says, I should be O'ing around the 10th or 11th, so hopefully will get a positive ovulation test soon.
> 
> How was the recovery for your surgery? The Dr was going back and forth on doing the surgery, but because of my uteruses it would be a much more difficult and risky surgery, so it was a fingers cross and hope the medicine worked kind of situation.Click to expand...


My surgery was emergency. The ectopic was attached to my sigmoid colon and had a lot of blood loss. Was very sore for a while but I feel great now.

FX you O soon:thumbup:


----------



## LadySlipper

Add me to the waiting for af list please. Bleeding from mc finally coming to an end I think.


----------



## jenny25

im 5dpo hun :D i think i will hold out to see if af shows or not before i get a test xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome ladyslipper


----------



## ErinsHope

Positive Ovulation test! WOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT

I am highly doubtful that anything will happen this month, just excited that my schedule seems to be back to normal. My in-laws are visiting for month, so trying to find creative reasons for them to leave the house.


----------



## bluestars

ErinsHope said:


> Positive Ovulation test! WOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT
> 
> I am highly doubtful that anything will happen this month, just excited that my schedule seems to be back to normal. My in-laws are visiting for month, so trying to find creative reasons for them to leave the house.

Haha I just got rid of my granparents! Haha we had to find some creative ways as well haha. Good luck! Xx


----------



## Mrs A

I'm waiting for af xx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome Mrs A


----------



## Mrs A

Hippielove said:


> Welcome Mrs A

Thanks lovely, scrap waiting for af, I'm waiting to o, we decided not to wait for af before we ttc. Xx


----------



## jenny25

hello girls sorry not been around a couple of days been manic here how is everyone xxx


----------



## ErinsHope

Welcome Mrs. A .


----------



## Disneybaby26

Got my :bfp: this morning ladies!! Nice lines on FRER and Answer brand. Went immediately for my beta, doctor will probably follow for a little while. Sooo excited and nervous and praying for a healthy, sticky bean this time around!!


----------



## Mrs A

Disneybaby26 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning ladies!! Nice lines on FRER and Answer brand. Went immediately for my beta, doctor will probably follow for a little while. Sooo excited and nervous and praying for a healthy, sticky bean this time around!!

:wohoo: congrats xxxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations DisneyBaby!!!!!

I Got a +OPK over the weekend..yippee!!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats disneybaby!


----------



## smoore

Hey everyone! I want to introduce myself. DH and I are on our third month trying for a baby. Our son, Connor, was stillborn this past March. He was my first pregnancy and I was about 30 weeks along. They couldn't find a reason. 

While I'm nervous about trying again, I'm ready at this point.


----------



## stormcloud

Disneybaby26 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning ladies!! Nice lines on FRER and Answer brand. Went immediately for my beta, doctor will probably follow for a little while. Sooo excited and nervous and praying for a healthy, sticky bean this time around!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:

And welcome smoore. Sorry to hear about your loss :( Hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## ErinsHope

Congrats Disneybaby!!! such good news

smoore lots of hugs to you, and lots of babydust


----------



## Hippielove

Disneybaby26 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning ladies!! Nice lines on FRER and Answer brand. Went immediately for my beta, doctor will probably follow for a little while. Sooo excited and nervous and praying for a healthy, sticky bean this time around!!

Congrats


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome smoore


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congratulations DisneyBaby!!! Can't wait to hear those beta results!

Smoore- So sad to hear about your loss, hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome smoore. Very sorry to hear of your difficult journey. Hope you get that BFP soon and hopefully be that much closer to healing!


----------



## smoore

Thank you everyone for the kind welcome!


----------



## ebonymama

ebonymama said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> wow....a bunch of bfps........
> 
> lots of congrats to the ladies who are soon to be mummies....
> 
> i wish i could be there to but i dunno ladies .......i am at a total lost....
> 
> ok so here is the thing i have PCOS and doc prescribed metformin @ 1000mg
> all find and good (i took the generic brand)......the cycle was 36 days with a shift in temp
> 
> but when i went to refill the pharmacist gave me glucophage......now today is CD 53.....where is AF .....i last tested on 25th july at OBGYN office using urine and it was BFN.....my OB then prescribed 50mg of clomid to be taken on CD 2-6
> 
> so now the glucophage is finished there is no AF and i am shy to test....at least i don't want another bfn....
> 
> my symptoms are overly sensitive hard erect nipples....darken areolas and i noticed my urine is very smelly......i drink lots of water but its still there....the last few days i have been extremely gassy as well....
> 
> so i doh know where i am at this point.....
> 
> i am thinking to try a different OB to see what he/she can do for me...

hey ladies,

i decided to test yesterday and i got my bfp......i am soo thrilled now i know y AF wasnt showing up.......:happydance:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Yay, Ebony!!! Congrats!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats ebony!!!!


----------



## mdub19

Big Congrats Ebony!!


----------



## ebonymama

thanks all for the good vibes....n good cheer


----------



## bluestars

Congrats ebony!

Im now waiting to test! Xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Ebony!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebonymama

thanks hope n blue....blue fingers cross u get your bfp....:hugs:


----------



## ErinsHope

So many BFPS lately, congrats ladies!!


----------



## confuzion

Hey hippie just saw you had me on BFP list. I'm actually waiting to ovulate. Last cycle was a confusing mess.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Hippie! I'm 5dpo so can you please put me on the waiting to test list? Thanks :)


----------



## bluestars

Im also 5dpo hehe waiting to test for me too please. Xxx


----------



## A132429

Id love to be added to this please, Im still waiting for AF.Bleeding stopped 4 weeks ago


----------



## schultzie18

I just got a + opk today so could you move me to the waiting to test. Thank you!


----------



## ErinsHope

I'm supposed to be waiting to test, but I suck at waiting so I've tested two days in a row. BFN on both. My BB's are insanely sore though so I thought maybe just maybe something would show, but nope. Thinking AF will probably show up in a few days.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey, I apparently ovulated, I'm now waiting for af


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome A123429


----------



## Hippielove

2014 May Rainbows PAL is on first post, good luck ladies.


----------



## Mrs A

I would have been due 9th march 2014


----------



## ErinsHope

Well I'm out for this month. AF got me. Feeling like it's never gonna happen for me . Blah.


----------



## Hippielove

ErinsHope said:


> Well I'm out for this month. AF got me. Feeling like it's never gonna happen for me . Blah.

I'm sorry to hear this. It will happen again don't lose hope.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Erin :hugs:


----------



## lune_miel

Please move me to waiting to test :thumbup:

3rd month TTCAL hope this one's the charm.


----------



## mdub19

I got my BFP this morning! I'm very excited but obviously nervous and hoping this one sticks! 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## confuzion

I'm officially waiting to test again. But don't have too much hope for this cycle. There wasn't a lot of BD'ing going on and my temps were all over the place so I'm not sure which of the last 3 days I ovulated. But put me down anyway.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mdub19!


----------



## ErinsHope

Congrats MDUB19!!!


----------



## Hippielove

Congrats mdub19


----------



## hilslo

Hippie - i had a mmc. Please can you move me from bfp to waiting for af. :-((


----------



## LollyPop24

I'm waiting for AF. My cycles are all over the place, in the last six months they have been between 26 and 31 days and the latter was the cycle after my MC. Today I am on CD31. I feel nauseous tonight and have a slight headache sore boobs and nipples and chronic back ache. Think I'm out this month though as we only BD on CD12 and 17 as hubby has been working nights and me days. Taken a couple of tests on Friday and they were negative - not disheartened as my last pregnancy (the loss) I didn't get a BFP until a week after AF was due.


----------



## Hippielove

hilslo said:


> Hippie - i had a mmc. Please can you move me from bfp to waiting for af. :-((

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## bluestars

I'm waiting for O again. Bfn for me and the witch is slowly showing her head xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting to O again...AF showed today :(


----------



## stormcloud

hilslo said:


> Hippie - i had a mmc. Please can you move me from bfp to waiting for af. :-((

So sorry hilslo :( :nope: Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## confuzion

hilslo said:


> Hippie - i had a mmc. Please can you move me from bfp to waiting for af. :-((

So sorry for your loss :(


----------



## Hippielove

Well, I tested this morning and really can't think about if I had line eyes or I see another line I will test in a few more days though.


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo Hippie!! I really hope this is it for you. You are always so supportive and encouraging for everyone else. I have my fingers crossed that this is your turn!!! xx


----------



## confuzion

Fx for you hippie! Hope it's the real deal and a sticky one!


----------



## Hippielove

Awe, thank you ladies. Will let you know Saturday morning.


----------



## Hippielove

Well, having weird cramps down at my lower admen... Not sure if (tmi) I need to take a poo or what just feels weird. Plus my exhaustion is coming back... Humm.. And my lower back hurts as well..


----------



## ebonymama

hilslo said:


> Hippie - i had a mmc. Please can you move me from bfp to waiting for af. :-((

sorry dear about your loss.....don't worry better days are ahead:hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> Well, having weird cramps down at my lower admen... Not sure if (tmi) I need to take a poo or what just feels weird. Plus my exhaustion is coming back... Humm.. And my lower back hurts as well..

Sounds like exactly what I had with my only BFP! Sounds very promising. Can't wait for you to test again!


----------



## hope4rainbow

Yay, Hippie! Great signs, can't wait to hear after you test tomorrow!


----------



## confuzion

Tested this morning and got a BFN. If my temp drops in the morning you can officially count me out this month :(


----------



## schultzie18

So... I caved in and tested at 12 dpo and I think I got a bfp... I will confirm on monday as that should be the day af should arrive.


----------



## Hippielove

I haven't tested today still waiting to need to go pee. I had a long night, didn't get home until 2am with my car club that I'm in and my 4y/o was fussy until 4am so I only had about 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Hippielove

schultzie18 said:


> So... I caved in and tested at 12 dpo and I think I got a bfp... I will confirm on monday as that should be the day af should arrive.

My fx for you hoping we both are in the May PAL.


----------



## hilslo

schultzie18 said:


> So... I caved in and tested at 12 dpo and I think I got a bfp... I will confirm on monday as that should be the day af should arrive.

Oohh! Huge congratulations!!!!!!

Hippie- can't wait for you to test again. Your chart looks really good!


----------



## bluestars

schultzie18 said:


> So... I caved in and tested at 12 dpo and I think I got a bfp... I will confirm on monday as that should be the day af should arrive.

Congratulations honey!!

Good luck hippie !!!
Hislo soo sorry for your mmc!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## schultzie18

Ok. You can mark me down as bfp!! I am really excited but also very scared. I cant wait until I know for sure this little one is in the right spot!


----------



## Brgrande

Hello ladies. May I join? I had a miscarriage at 9 weeks in June. I am currently ttc.


----------



## Hippielove

schultzie18 said:


> Ok. You can mark me down as bfp!! I am really excited but also very scared. I cant wait until I know for sure this little one is in the right spot!

Congrats


----------



## ebonymama

hey ladies,
how yall doing???

i thought i would come by and say hi....

i am around 7 1/2 weeks now and just feeling tired all the time thats about it...

congrats to all the new ladies that got bfp's and wishing u a happy and healthy nine months


----------



## Hippielove

I guess I'm waiting for AF now. Oh well.


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> I guess I'm waiting for AF now. Oh well.

Sorry to hear it hippie. But I think there may still be hope for you yet.

As for me, AF pretty much got me (spotting but she won't come full on until probably tomorrow--same thing last month). So I'm waiting to ovulate again (sigh) I hate the torture every month. I get my hopes up for nothing. 

Anyway, I see I'm still on the waiting to ovulate list anyway, so no need to change me.


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm waiting for AF now. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry to hear it hippie. But I think there may still be hope for you yet.
> 
> As for me, AF pretty much got me (spotting but she won't come full on until probably tomorrow--same thing last month). So I'm waiting to ovulate again (sigh) I hate the torture every month. I get my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I see I'm still on the waiting to ovulate list anyway, so no need to change me.Click to expand...

I'm thinking I oed later than what ff shows, I either want to see AF or a BFP I don't care.
ETA: I took out two temps that I new was wrong and I guess I was right I oed 3 days ago.


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm waiting for AF now. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry to hear it hippie. But I think there may still be hope for you yet.
> 
> As for me, AF pretty much got me (spotting but she won't come full on until probably tomorrow--same thing last month). So I'm waiting to ovulate again (sigh) I hate the torture every month. I get my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I see I'm still on the waiting to ovulate list anyway, so no need to change me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking I oed later than what ff shows, I either want to see AF or a BFP I don't care.
> ETA: I took out two temps that I new was wrong and I guess I was right I oed 3 days ago.Click to expand...

I was actually thinking that also when I looked at your chart. Too many temps dipping below the coverline. O'ing 3 days ago makes sense :thumbup: hopefully you caught it!

AF came in big time. Woke up with super heavy flow. Which I guess is good because last month was on the lighter side. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea I wonder if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm waiting for AF now. Oh well.
> 
> Sorry to hear it hippie. But I think there may still be hope for you yet.
> 
> As for me, AF pretty much got me (spotting but she won't come full on until probably tomorrow--same thing last month). So I'm waiting to ovulate again (sigh) I hate the torture every month. I get my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> Anyway, I see I'm still on the waiting to ovulate list anyway, so no need to change me.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking I oed later than what ff shows, I either want to see AF or a BFP I don't care.
> ETA: I took out two temps that I new was wrong and I guess I was right I oed 3 days ago.Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually thinking that also when I looked at your chart. Too many temps dipping below the coverline. O'ing 3 days ago makes sense :thumbup: hopefully you caught it!
> 
> AF came in big time. Woke up with super heavy flow. Which I guess is good because last month was on the lighter side. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea I wonder if that had anything to do with it.Click to expand...

Yeah the 17 and 18th of August I didn't go to bed until 6:30am and I take my temps at 6 every morning. So I knew they was wrong. Sorry AF got you.


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya can I join in please I had a mc 4 weeks ago I had a AF 2 weeks after I had my mc I'm just waiting to ovulate


----------



## Hippielove

Fairydust22 said:


> Hiya can I join in please I had a mc 4 weeks ago I had a AF 2 weeks after I had my mc I'm just waiting to ovulate

Welcome, I'm sorry you had to go through a loss.


----------



## Hippielove

Well, this morning I checked my CM and had blood in it now its gone.. Humm???


----------



## schultzie18

Could it be ib??? I sure hope so!!


----------



## Hippielove

schultzie18 said:


> Could it be ib??? I sure hope so!!

That's what I'm hoping it is.


----------



## Hippielove

Well, AF will be here tomorrow morning. Onto the next cycle.


----------



## missjames90

Hi ladies I had my mc in Nov last year and I'm still trying to concieve ovulation is in two/three days um hopefully and anxious but this is round the exact time I got pregnant last year wish me luck I'm praying to God that this is it


----------



## Hippielove

June PAL thread is up, good luck ladies.


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls just thought I'd update haven't been on here for a long while. I've just got my bfp yesterday :D
This was a surprise bfp because we stopped TTC last mth and booked a holiday to Bali! So we fell pregnant using the withdrawal method!
It's crazy how things work out.


----------



## george83

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls just thought I'd update haven't been on here for a long while. I've just got my bfp yesterday :D
> This was a surprise bfp because we stopped TTC last mth and booked a holiday to Bali! So we fell pregnant using the withdrawal method!
> It's crazy how things work out.

Misscalais I was with you on the 2013 losses thread, congratulations!!!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

george83 said:


> Misscalais I was with you on the 2013 losses thread, congratulations!!!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

HI!
Thanks so much :) have you managed to get your rainbow baby too?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? 

Sorry for you losses :hugs:

I had a D&C 24th July, 7 weeks ago today and still no sign of AF. I've had sporadic cramping, mucus, spotting and bleeding so I have no clue if I have ovulated or not. I usually go off EWCM. 
I just started taking Agnus castus yesterday so hoping AF will show some time soon ! I feel so frustrated and just desperate to TTC again. X


----------



## confuzion

Congrats misscalais!


----------



## george83

Misscalais said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais I was with you on the 2013 losses thread, congratulations!!!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> HI!
> Thanks so much :) have you managed to get your rainbow baby too?Click to expand...

I did thank you, I'm currently 23 weeks pregnant. How are you feeling?


----------



## Hippielove

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls just thought I'd update haven't been on here for a long while. I've just got my bfp yesterday :D
> This was a surprise bfp because we stopped TTC last mth and booked a holiday to Bali! So we fell pregnant using the withdrawal method!
> It's crazy how things work out.

Congrats...


----------



## confuzion

Hey Hippie. Can you move me to waiting to test? Either 1 or 2 DPO today. Hoping this month doesn't bring about another disappointment.

Good luck to you as well Hippie. Hope this cycle brings you a sticky BFP :thumbup: !


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Hey Hippie. Can you move me to waiting to test? Either 1 or 2 DPO today. Hoping this month doesn't bring about another disappointment.
> 
> Good luck to you as well Hippie. Hope this cycle brings you a sticky BFP :thumbup: !

Thanks, same to you.


----------



## confuzion

It's been awfully quiet in here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> It's been awfully quiet in here. How is everyone doing?

I'm good and you.


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> It's been awfully quiet in here. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm good and you.Click to expand...

I've been ok. Tww is going by super sloooww. 7 DPO today waiting to test Friday at 11 DPO. 

How about you? Do you OPK?


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> It's been awfully quiet in here. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm good and you.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been ok. Tww is going by super sloooww. 7 DPO today waiting to test Friday at 11 DPO.
> 
> How about you? Do you OPK?Click to expand...

I'm ovulating today, hoping dh is in the mood but I don't think it will work. Oh we'll. not this cycle with opks.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies it's been a while since I have been on this thread as spent my time on another but most have fallen pregnant and moved on. I have had one mmc and an ectopic in June followed by surgery 7 weeks ago for ore cancerous cells on my cervix but now all clear and in back on it. I'm day 12 but husband is away until tomorrow night. I don't usually ovulate until days 15/16 so hoping I haven't missed it!


----------



## Happi_Mommi

Waiting to test! CP last month :( ... but we just ovulated (i think) and feeling good! Fingers crossed and baby dust!


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> It's been awfully quiet in here. How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm good and you.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been ok. Tww is going by super sloooww. 7 DPO today waiting to test Friday at 11 DPO.
> 
> How about you? Do you OPK?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ovulating today, hoping dh is in the mood but I don't think it will work. Oh we'll. not this cycle with opks.Click to expand...


Sorry hippie love :( my husband seems to want it all the time but when it comes to my fertile days he suddenly just wants to watch tv. I think the pressure gets to them. Anyway, I hope you haven't missed O and still get a chance this cycle.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck lady luck and happi mommi!


----------



## Hippielove

I don't know anymore, my sex drive been so high this cycle too..


----------



## Hippielove

Happi_Mommi said:


> Waiting to test! CP last month :( ... but we just ovulated (i think) and feeling good! Fingers crossed and baby dust!

Welcome...


----------



## confuzion

I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.
 



Attached Files:







answer_10DPO.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats!!


----------



## ebonymama

:happydance::happydance:congrats:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations! Wow that is so early


----------



## confuzion

ladyluck84 said:


> Congratulations! Wow that is so early

I know! With my last pregnancy the test was stark white at 10 DPO and vvfaint the next day at 11 DPO. 

The test even got darker as it sat a couple min after that photo. It's two outrageously dark lines for 10 DPO I must have implanted early!


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.

Congrats.


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> Congrats.Click to expand...

Thanks hippie. Hope to see you join me in first tri soon.


----------



## Hippielove

confuzion said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> Congrats.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hippie. Hope to see you join me in first tri soon.Click to expand...

Oh I wish, but I'm out this cycle. Maybe next cycle.


----------



## Tricia173

confuzion said:


> ladyluck84 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Wow that is so early
> 
> I know! With my last pregnancy the test was stark white at 10 DPO and vvfaint the next day at 11 DPO.
> 
> The test even got darker as it sat a couple min after that photo. It's two outrageously dark lines for 10 DPO I must have implanted early!Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, do you mind if I join you? I'm new to the site after getting unexpectedly (but happily) pregnant last month and losing the little bean at 6 weeks. I don't have kids and was pretty laid back despite being 36, now feel as confidence is pretty low, body still in a bit of a mess (no af yet), emotional and - I guess you ladies are aware of the drill! Anyway, my previously relaxed attitude has turned into actively trying to conceive....here's to hoping we all get a sticky bfp soon! X


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies! I am new and waiting to ovulate between the 7th and 12th of October. I am hoping for a bfp first cycle, but know it can take longer. Lost my 2nd baby last year at 9+ weeks.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi new ladies! Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## confuzion

Hippielove said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> Congrats.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hippie. Hope to see you join me in first tri soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I wish, but I'm out this cycle. Maybe next cycle.Click to expand...

I'll be on the lookout for you!


----------



## 3Minions

New here. I lost our baby at 14-16 weeks and had a d&c almost two weeks ago. Hoping for a rainbow baby.


----------



## Hippielove

Linnypops said:


> Hey ladies, do you mind if I join you? I'm new to the site after getting unexpectedly (but happily) pregnant last month and losing the little bean at 6 weeks. I don't have kids and was pretty laid back despite being 36, now feel as confidence is pretty low, body still in a bit of a mess (no af yet), emotional and - I guess you ladies are aware of the drill! Anyway, my previously relaxed attitude has turned into actively trying to conceive....here's to hoping we all get a sticky bfp soon! X




Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi ladies! I am new and waiting to ovulate between the 7th and 12th of October. I am hoping for a bfp first cycle, but know it can take longer. Lost my 2nd baby last year at 9+ weeks.

Welcome to the both of you ladies.


----------



## Hippielove

3Minions said:


> New here. I lost our baby at 14-16 weeks and had a d&c almost two weeks ago. Hoping for a rainbow baby.

Welcome, I am sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## ErinsHope

Just a little update from me, am now in TWW, but don't think this one is going to be lucky. I've got to admit I'm getting a little bit down about everything, thinking of taking a few months off to give myself a breather.


----------



## ladyluck84

I two have now entered the TWW it's my first month trying after both my ectopic and cervix surgery so u don't hold out much hope but saying the little baby prayer just in case


----------



## bluestars

I'm waiting for O ! :( xxx


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hi everyone, am new to this thread. 
My husband and I are hoping for our rainbow baby in 2014. We lost our twin boys about a month ago at 15 weeks.
No AF as of yet. We have an appt Oct 8th to find out what we need to do to try again. We conceived through IVF and are planning on doing an FET as soon as we can.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi babylove. So sorry for your loss. Do u mind me asking if you know why you lost? Are u planning on trying again straight away?


----------



## bluestars

So sorry for the loss of your twin boys babylove! Xxx


----------



## BabyLove1210

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi babylove. So sorry for your loss. Do u mind me asking if you know why you lost? Are u planning on trying again straight away?

Not at all, they called it PPROM, preterm premature rupture of membrane. I somehow got a hole in the membrane around baby A (the lower baby) and lost all my amniotic fluid. They aren't sure what caused it and can't say for sure if it'll happen again :nope:
We will hopefully be starting an FET soon. I go to the doctor on Oct 8th and we will see what she says. I'd like to try as soon as AF comes but I don't know if she'll recommend that.


----------



## littlemissy1

Hi, can I join you all please? I found out 3 days ago that I had had a missed miscarriage, should have been 10+1 but measured 7 weeks. I only had a D&C 2 days ago so it will be a few weeks until I'm really back on the ttc wagon. x


----------



## confuzion

littlemissy1 said:


> Hi, can I join you all please? I found out 3 days ago that I had had a missed miscarriage, should have been 10+1 but measured 7 weeks. I only had a D&C 2 days ago so it will be a few weeks until I'm really back on the ttc wagon. x

Sorry for your loss. You'll be pregnant again in no time. Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi littlemissy, I had the same happen in feb. I was meant to be 10.5 and I was 7.5 so also had a d and c


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry little missy. I had my D&C two weeks ago but I was further along than you. Big hugs! I get more hopeful with each passing day.


----------



## ErinsHope

So sorry little missy, lots of love and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## LadySlipper

confuzion said:


> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.

I know I'm late saying this but congrats on your bfp! Hoping that I get one too soon.  Good luck, praying it sticks for you this time.


----------



## LadySlipper

Please update me to waiting to test. Slightly hopeful. Might be having implantation bleeding. Or could be another chemical, too early to tell yet.


----------



## confuzion

LadySlipper said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> I believe I got my BFP today at 10DPO. I'm so afraid. I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> I know I'm late saying this but congrats on your bfp! Hoping that I get one too soon.  Good luck, praying it sticks for you this time.Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'm praying everyday that I get to keep this one. And I hope you get a sticky one soon too :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

LadySlipper said:


> Please update me to waiting to test. Slightly hopeful. Might be having implantation bleeding. Or could be another chemical, too early to tell yet.

FX for you!


----------



## Hippielove

New cycle started today, I'm so hoping to catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## ladyluck84

Good luck hippie love. Positive thoughts that this is your cycle!


----------



## Hippielove

ladyluck84 said:


> Good luck hippie love. Positive thoughts that this is your cycle!

Thank you, no stressing this cycle until I'm late...


----------



## Hippielove

Well, this cycle will be a break cycle. Maybe next cycle we will be on bored.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Best of luck Hippie!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

May I join you ladies? Coming up to a year since the heterotopic. I am hoping to find a good community as we start trying again.


----------



## ErinsHope

Well ladies, I'm taking a bit of a breather from all this. I am so tired of being disappointed each month, just need to focus on the positive things in my life at this point. I'm hoping to feel ready to try again in Decemberish. But I will keep watching the threads I love seeing people get their BFP!


----------



## ladyluck84

Erinshope I know that feeling somedays I wish I was able to walk away for a while


----------



## tabs46001

Hello ladies : )
Well where to start. I got married when I was 18 we had an amazing son who is now 3. We got divorced we were just way too different and we both understood it. At the end of our marriage I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks and was devastated. In the last year I have met the love of my life I always thought it was cliché but there is literally not a doubt that he is my soulmate. I have been on birth control for almost a year I get it though planned parent hood every 6 months last cycle they unexpectedly closed for a week so I was late starting my next pack. I got a bfp about a week ago but I had been taking birth control as soon as they reopened. I talked to a doctor about this and she said that because of my last pregnancy being a mc and me being on birth control before knowing we had conceived that the chances are high that it will pass when my body expects my next cycle. I am not getting my hopes up because I know what it feels like to have a mc but my boyfriend is overly excited and all just have faith babe. We wanted more kids he has boys from previous relationship I have my 1 but we just wanted to wait until after we were married. we have a date but still not engaged because he wants to get all creative with the proposing lol I just feel hopeless on this and I know from experience from my previous mc that if I lose this one im going to want to try for another. I just am scared to lose it scared to disappoint him and scared to go in that dark place when you lose a pregnancy like I know will come. I am pretty sure we will be ttc if we lose this pregnancy I just don't want to lose it darnit : (


----------

